# Big Pine Ranch



## pogobill

Hello all,
We have a few projects on the go around here and I thought I'd share my ideas and experiences with anyone who may have a bit of interest!
First off, I'm a retired Mining person, so ranching is a new experience for me. Secondly, to be calling this place a "Ranch" is stretching it to say the least, but it isn't from lack of trying! We'll see how it goes over the next few years.
Here is the homestead.









By pogobill at 2012-02-10
The fence in the back ground was put up last year so that we could bring our horse out rather than board them out. It's working out fine.
Next post we'll walk through the horse shelter. Until then,
Cheers
Bill


----------



## pogobill

*Big Pine chapter 2*

Well, we're back and still full of ourselves! Thought I'd carry on with the project. 
Once we finished the fencing for a small paddock, we decided to build a small shelter to get the horses through the winter. We started in the fall, so it was too late to try to build a barn.... seeing as I had no idea how to build a barn in the first place. I thought it best to start out small and go from there. Hence the horse shelter.
We found a few pictures of shelters that we liked on the internet, and took it from there. After we designed what we wanted, we picked up a load of rough lumber at a local mill and we were away. By the way, we are new to this community, and are very keen on buying local, helps the local economy.
We used 6 x 6 timber for the posts, and 6 x 6 pressure treated for the sill. The rest of the lumber was 2 x 6 rough.









By pogobill at 2012-02-10









By pogobill at 2012-02-10

I made my own rafters. The walls are 10' high at the front, and 8' high at the back.
The exterior walls are 1" x 12" rough pine board, with a 1" x 2" Batten. Our mill only supplies 1" x 4" minimum, so I had to rip the battens down to size.









By pogobill at 2012-02-10


Here is the final shelter, ready to move in to.










By pogobill at 2012-02-10


----------



## pogobill

*Big Pine Ranch Chapter 3*

:canada:
Well here We are again! Sad thing, it's getting so cold out, that I don't get out that much any more! The really Bad news is, I have a bit of extra time for the forum! 


Well we touched on where I've been, and where I am now... I thought I'd share my experience with clearing the property and what we've been doing to move forward.

<embed src="http://img830.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Pjfx" width="854" height="500" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/><br/>
<a href="http://profile.imageshack.us/user/pogobill">[More videos from pogobill]</a>

We've spent the last year clearing the land and gathering firewood so that we could be a little more self sufficient. Funny thing about firewood, you get heat from it at least 4 times... once when you cut it, once when you split it, again when you stack it, then finally when you burn it! I'm usually played out before I can even set a match to it!
Anyways, the above video looks like something the Keystone Cops would have filmed, but that's just a short bit. The wife and I spent a few hours out in the woods trying to figure out where we should put the next paddock before the spring break up.









By pogobill at 2012-02-10











By pogobill at 2012-02-10

Once that was done, spring came and we were on our way. I just hope this spring isn't as wet as the last one!








By pogobill at 2012-02-10








By pogobill at 2012-02-10

Anyways, I will pick this up later on, hope you are getting a little chuckle out of this, maybe perhaps you are thinking " been there, done that" Regardless, it's a bit of fun, and it gets better as we go.... I hope!
Cheers and good night.


----------



## kitz

Looking Sharp


----------



## jc56

Your shed is spot on man.Excellent job!!I really enjoy your pictures...that is real pretty country.I live a little 6 acre spot of land,so it's not really country country...lol...have neighbors on both sides,but nothing across the road.We have about 3 acres in woods and it's really nice....trees ,squirrels,birds,deer...pretty neat!We haven't had much snow this year,so your pictures look really nice.jc:globesnow


----------



## Thomas

Enjoy the tour,looking forward to warmer weather updates.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Amazing! Every picture is right out of a storybook. Bill, you and your wife have a little bit of heaven right here on earth! Thank you for sharing with us and I look forward to seeing more posts and pictures from you. Bye


----------



## pogobill

*Big Pine Ranch Chapter 4*

Good day, eh?
Well it's a cold and crisp morning, this morning. -25C ( -13 F). 
Thought I'd move along this morning with what we have been accomplishing. After we staked out our new paddock, an area for the garage, and a spot for the barn, We started clearing the land. I got some help with this due to a late start with such a wet spring.









By pogobill at 2012-02-11









By pogobill at 2012-02-11









By pogobill at 2012-02-11

It's amazing how things can change so fast. Got started on the garage, a 36' x 36' on a concrete slab.









By pogobill at 2012-02-11

Once the pad was prepared, I was on my own again for a while.









By pogobill at 2012-02-11

A neighbour and his boys helped me with the floor pour, and they did the brick work.









By pogobill at 2012-02-11

I took a few days off after this to heal my weary bones... although I've told the wife that we needed a few days for the cement and mortar to cure!

Next, up went the two side walls and the back wall. I left the front off so that I could get in with the trusses. I couldn't have done this all without my little Case Farmall. She sure earned her keep.









By pogobill at 2012-02-11









By pogobill at 2012-02-11









By pogobill at 2012-02-11

Seeing as the front 24' of garage has a vaulted ceiling, The front wall needs to be built full height to the trusses. That is the code here, I guess as it must be everywhere. That was another reason to leave the front wall until the end. The back 12' of garage has a 10' ceiling and it's own garage door and man door. I was thinking that maybe this would eventually be my paint shop when I start working on my old Diamond T and my tractors.... if I'm not broke first!









By pogobill at 2012-02-10

Next, I put on the sheathing, but only ran it 4 feet high. This allowed me to build scafolding within the garage framing that would allow me to get up and work on the roof. It did work out very well, for the most part.









By pogobill at 2012-02-10

Of course, next came the roof. I got a start at it, but at one point, while carrying the sheathing up onto the roof, my ladder busted and down I came with the sheet of plywood. A perfect three point landing... a knee, an elbow and my nose.
After the wife got the bleeding stopped, I finished up the last sheet of roofing for the day, then gave up on the garage for a while. My body was still a bit willing to give it a go, but the mind suggested I find something to do that was closer to the ground. The mind won. I moved on over to the barn.
See you in a bit
Cheers
Bill


----------



## pogobill

Thanks jc56 for your comments. It is nice out in the woods. You'll have to show us a few pictures around your place. Where are you from?


----------



## pogobill

Hey luvmyih, thanks for the comments.


----------



## pogobill

Thomas said:


> Enjoy the tour,looking forward to warmer weather updates.


Glad you're enjoying my post a bit. It's a bit of good fun doing it.


----------



## pogobill

Thanks for your comments BelarusBulldog! I'm having a bit of fun doing it. 

At this time of year when things are going a bit slower around the property, and the amount work that needs to be done around here seems to be a bit overwhelming, it's nice to look back at where you started, and just see how far you've come and how much you've accomplished. It's all great fun, and we really enjoy where we are now. It is a slice of heaven for us.

Enjoy our posts, we have a few more to go I'd say!

Cheers
Bill

P.s Spent some time down around the south west of the rock. Worked at the Cape Ray Project back in the early '90's. I have many friends from your neck of the woods.


----------



## pogobill

*Big Pine Ranch Chapter 5*

It's not "all work and no play", WAIT... Yes it is, at least it sure seems like it! We do have a lot to do around here before we can actually settle in and enjoy the property. Once the major building projects are complete, it should be an easier go.
Like I mentioned earlier, after my spill from the garage, I decided that working off the ground, while mending my old bones was the way to go. Up around here, we are not allowed to build a pole building by sticking the poles into post holes. They have to be on piers. I used what we call "Bigfoot" 









By pogobill at 2012-02-11

We trenched everything out to install proper drainage, as it can get wet here. Once installed, we backfilled, poured the concrete piers to grade and started putting up the barn. I has been an interesting project.









By pogobill at 2012-02-10









By pogobill at 2012-02-10









By pogobill at 2012-02-10









By pogobill at 2012-02-10









By pogobill at 2012-02-10

I never fell off of this one! The weather held out and I managed to put the subfloor in for the upstairs and also got the siding on, in hopes of perhaps being able to use it in the winter.









By pogobill at 2012-02-11

Well, what do you think? First try at this sort of thing and it seems to be working out. I did a lot of reading up on this type of building and thought I best get at it cause it ain't gonna build itself! This is about as far as I got before I figured I best get back at the garage and get it closed in before the snow flies. I'll put the roof on in the spring and finish the board and batton siding when the build is all up.
Until next time
Cheers
Bill


----------



## Thomas

Indeed built to last..nicely done.


----------



## pogobill

*Big Pine Ranch Chapter 6*

Good morning all,
Like I mentioned earlier, we have been trying to get our new place set up the way we want it, and it is slowly coming together.
After I got the siding installed on the barn, less the battons, I thought it was about time I gave the shop another go. Fall is coming and winter is not far behind. I have a lot of time and energy sunk into the garage, and I thought it would be horrific to lose it because of the weather. I carried on...









By pogobill at 2012-02-10

You'll notice that I am wearing a rope as it is a long way down to the ground! I wanted to sheath in the roof with OSB, but once I'd finished, I went ahead and placed strapping on as well. The strapping gave me something to hang on to, as well it gave me an inch of breathing room under the steel roofing material. Installing the steel roof was a bit scary for me as I've never done it before. I measured to the centers of my straps, and added an inch of overhang at the eaves then predrilled the screw holes in all the ridges of the steel roof panels, exept for the close edge, that would end up under the leading edge of the next sheet that would have holes in it already, anyways. By the way, I stacked all the sheets for one side and drilled all the sheets at the same time, all the holes exactly lined up then, for the whole side of the roof. My wife gave me a hand hauling the sheets (about 23 feet long) up on the roof, and stood on my scaffolding to hold the sheets until I started to fasten them. It went pretty smooth. 









By pogobill at 2012-02-10

Prior to installing the metal roofing on the other side, I fastened the vented ridge cap to the roof, only fastening it to the finished side. I slipped the roofing on the second side under the ridge vent and as I fastened the sheets, I also fastened the ridge cap as I went. When I got the then end, I was done and never had to go back up on that roof again!









By pogobill at 2012-02-12









By pogobill at 2012-02-12

Next I finshed off the sheathing on the walls, installed the windows, doors and house wrap. It's pretty much done now untill the spring when I'll attempt the board and batton siding, soffits and trim. At least its weather tight!











By pogobill at 2012-02-10









By pogobill at 2012-02-10

Building construction has finished for the winter... maybe I'll start on the wiring!









By pogobill at 2012-02-12

Perhaps now is the time to get at the big mound of firewood buried under the snow you see beside the garage. It's not going to split itself!
Til next time
and thanks for looking
Cheers
Bill


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Bill, you work some fast!  Gee if I had two like you, my new shop would have been built last year instead of next. :lmao: Great job, really enjoying the pictures and getting some great ideas from yours, for mine. Bye


----------



## pogobill

Hey, BelarusBulldog
Listen... If there is anything that you can take from my posts, then good on you! That's what it's all about.
I worked with a great guy from around Deer Lake and he told me that when I missed a shift, we were a man short on the job... When I showed up, we were two men short!! Are you from the central area of the rock, or up around the northern peninsula?
In all seriousness, glad you like what you see. I have a long way to go, so if you have any ideas that may help me along, I'd like to hear them. I used the idea of the wooden pallets for the bottom of the wood shed that you mentioned to Tim, but I did that in the bottom of my Canadian Tire portable garages that I use for hay storage. Works great.
I need to finish the barn and the garage ( bit off way more than I could chew last year), then build an equipment shed and a firewood processing area so I can heat the house... hydro is very expensive here and that is the only option besides propane and perhaps a nuclear reactor... I think I wood is the better option!! 
Anyways, let us know what you are up too and post some pictures so we can have a look.
Cheers mate
Bill


----------



## BelarusBulldog

pogobill said:


> Hey, BelarusBulldog
> Listen... If there is anything that you can take from my posts, then good on you! That's what it's all about.
> I worked with a great guy from around Deer Lake and he told me that when I missed a shift, we were a man short on the job... When I showed up, we were two men short!! Are you from the central area of the rock, or up around the northern peninsula?
> In all seriousness, glad you like what you see. I have a long way to go, so if you have any ideas that may help me along, I'd like to hear them. I used the idea of the wooden pallets for the bottom of the wood shed that you mentioned to Tim, but I did that in the bottom of my Canadian Tire portable garages that I use for hay storage. Works great.
> I need to finish the barn and the garage ( bit off way more than I could chew last year), then build an equipment shed and a firewood processing area so I can heat the house... hydro is very expensive here and that is the only option besides propane and perhaps a nuclear reactor... I think I wood is the better option!!
> Anyways, let us know what you are up too and post some pictures so we can have a look.
> Cheers mate
> Bill


Thanks Bill. I live on the eastern side of the ROCK, about 50 miles west of St. Johns. My wife is from Deer Lake so I spend a good deal of time over that way, quading and snowmobiling.  We live out in the country also, and enjoy the life style very much. Our place is surrounded by woods on the west and south boundaries, a pond on the east, and north by a road that connects me to the rest of the world. Don't want to move in on your post, but I'll put up one picture of the homestead. Enjoy! Bye


----------



## pogobill

Hello BelarusBulldog,
Great looking place you got there! I love when you can look out the window and see the green and the woods, instead of staring into someones back yard or kitchen window! Looks like a fairly new place. Been there long? As far as your shop goes, I understand it's going up next year.... this coming summer? The hardest part that I found with the whole shop building business was coming up with a final design, then finding the perfect place to put it! My property is a bit awkward, so it took me a while to find a spot I was happy with.
Good luck with it!
I may even vote for your tractor!!!  It is a nice looking rig, bet it is right handy wherre you are.
Cheers


----------



## pogobill

*Big Pine Ranch Chapter 7*

Well I've been slacking off! Actually, the weather here has been fantastic and we have been spending as much time out side as we can. It's just below freezing which is just fine with me. That business we had earlier this year with the freezing cold temperatures and then the big thaw, time and time again, was very hard on our poor horses. The paddock was either a sloppy mess, or a skating rink. We've never paid this much attention to the weather until we moved from the city. One realizes how important the weather is every day when you are out living in it! 
Anyways, taking advantage of the warmer, yet below freezing weather, We took a run at the barn and finished up a couple of stalls, and built some doors so that we can used the barn if we have to, regardless of the missing roof.









By pogobill at 2012-02-14









By pogobill at 2012-02-15

I've built the big barn doors as well, but I still need to figure out how to get them up there. Hopefully I'll figure that out.










By pogobill at 2012-02-15









By pogobill at 2012-02-11

The last picture is of Xeta, a pure bread Canadian, in her stall. She love the place, although it may have something to do with putting a little oats in her bin whenever she comes to the barn!.
The green tinge to everything is the sun shining through a green tarp over the back door of the barn...


----------



## Country Boy

Man, you are making me tired just reading through all your projects! Keep up the good work! I love the attention to detail you have in your buildings, and the barn is especially awesome. I like the rough sawn timbers and boards that you are using.

One thing though, be especially careful with your horses and the ice. My sisters had two horses here for years, but one had to be put down because she slipped on the ice and broke her leg. It had been fine out there before that, but that day was especially warm and the snow started to melt. It got cold again at night and it froze solid. She was trying to go out into the pasture area, and the trail led through a ditch that now had ice in it. She must have slipped and fallen because I found her flailing on the ice farther down the ditch. We called the vet and he found the broken leg, so he had to put her down. She was 16 years old, and her companion (a gelding) of 12 years was 28 at the time. We ended up donating the gelding to a local farm that works with disabled and special needs children and he is having a blast out there.


----------



## pogobill

Hey Country boy,
Thnks for your comments, and congrats with your appointment as moderator!
Too bad about your sisters horses. Ice is a battle around here, has been for a few years. Things are warming up, causing us grief with the ice. I try to keep things roughed up the best I can, and I don't take the tractor into the paddock unless it's to bring in a round bale.
Hopefuly things will pick up around here soon, and I can get a start on the barn again. I'll post updates as we go.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## pogobill

Well we've been busy for the last couple of days cleaning up around the property and opening up somemore land and perhaps a few trails so we can use more of the property around here. Lots of dead fall and trees with low sharp dead branches! Time to clean up!








It was a busy day! But we got a lot done.
















I think it will be nice once we finish it up.








Lots more to do, then I think I'll rent a chipper and use the material around the yard.


----------



## hitman2565

Love the pics of your projects and seeing your property!!


----------



## pogobill

Thanks hitman2565,
We've done a lot of work since we got the place... I'm afraid the work will never end! It's fun though, I like to take a lot of pictures so that when I figure that we are not getting anything done, I can look back and see where we were, and how much we have accomplished. Helps keep me going on this place.
Thanks again
Cheers
Bill


----------



## hitman2565

I agree on taking LOTS of pictures. We have done that with our place and it's nice to look back and see that all of the hard work is paying off!!! I think it's neat to see the areas of where other people are at that enjoy the same things as we do.


----------



## pogobill

I agree hitman2565,
It sure is nice to see where everyone is and what they are up to. I've even seen the inside of joeKP's garage for instance, and I never had to move out of my chair!

It's great to be able to see what the guys are actually talking about. I do enjoy it.


----------



## farmertim

Pogobill and belarusbulldog, you guys both come over here and help me build mine next ok????, I can offer you temperatures no colder than -1' C in winter and up to 46'C in summer, certainly makes a couple of beers go down easy after a hard days barn raising!!!
:cheers:


----------



## pogobill

farmertim said:


> Pogobill and belarusbulldog, you guys both come over here and help me build mine next ok????, I can offer you temperatures no colder than -1' C in winter and up to 46'C in summer, certainly makes a couple of beers go down easy after a hard days barn raising!!!
> :cheers:


Well Tim, It sure sounds like a great idea! I could do 26C but not 46C.... unless, of course, there were plenty of cold Fosters on hand!:lmao: 

I'm just about ready to start getting back at my projects, the ground is starting to dry out good enough that the tractor won't sink in the ground anymore. I may have to start posting pictures again
Cheers 
Bill


----------



## Cublover

pogobill said:


> Well Tim, It sure sounds like a great idea! I could do 26C but not 46C.... unless, of course, there were plenty of cold Fosters on hand!:lmao:
> 
> I'm just about ready to start getting back at my projects, the ground is starting to dry out good enough that the tractor won't sink in the ground anymore. I may have to start posting pictures again
> Cheers
> Bill


Please DO!! We need INSPIRED!!


----------



## pogobill

Well, took a day off Saturday. I've finished building and hanging the barn doors, so I decided to mow the yard and get the crew together for a family photo!


















Oliver (The old steel wheeled Cockshutt) was a little reluctant to join the shoot. I cranked that old 6 cyl over til I thought my arm would drop off..... then I dipped the fuel tank... got to remember to do that first! Anyways, after I fueled 'er up, away it went.

Got a new addition to the family........ got this little guy for my Granddaughter. She's coming next week!










The young fellow is coming for a visit with his family. He's in the Navy stationed in Victoria on the west coast. We do look forward to some fun time with the grand kids. As you can see, I have way too much time on my hands, better spent spoiling the grandchildren!!


----------



## Cublover

That's a wonderful 'family' you have there! (No wonder you need all those 'bedrooms' for the kids!)


----------



## pogobill

Well the grandkids have come and gone.... Had a great time, plus I got to goof off and postpone the work for a couple of weeks.
Here we are having a "race"








By pogobill at 2012-06-05
The oldest grandaughter had to take the "FORD" for a test drive around the house before we could tackle the outside








By pogobill at 2012-06-05
Then the wee one had a go at it....










By pogobill at 2012-06-05

We did have a great time, and of course, it all went by way too fast. Here's hoping for another great visit next year.


----------



## pogobill

Well, now that things are getting back to normal, we've decided to jump in with both feet and get the seasons building and landscaping work underway again.
We've been tossing around the idea of a pond out by the barn, and we could use the fill for other areas as well... so here we go!








By pogobill at 2012-06-05
Yup, things do get worse before they get better! When we got started, we were a little uneasy and thought we made a *BIG* mistake. 








By pogobill at 2012-06-05
Now we think we just made a mistake!! Hopefully in a month or so when the pond fills up, we'll be a little happier about the decision.








By pogobill at 2012-06-05
We got a culvert installed in the barn driveway, and built up around the barn. Really needed to do this as the barn looked a bit out of place up on the hump.








By pogobill at 2012-06-05
Our Hoe operator did a great job figuring out what to do with the abundance of rocks we have unearthed around here.
The next project is to plant and clean all this are up and then get back at the garage, strapping and siding for it, then back to the barn to put the roof on... hopefully I don't fall of this one!!!:dazed:
Anyways, a great end to a great day!








By pogobill at 2012-06-05
Once I get going, I'll try and entertain you all with *Fisher's Follies *up here at the Big Pine Ranch... I'll keep you posted! Hope you have fun!


----------



## Cublover

I'll shoot some pics before and after I mow saturday. I 'miss' that place already and it's not even sold out from under me yet. Another 'realtor' sent a potential buyer there last saturday. She didn't even bother to show up herself.
I guess it's not worth her 'time'. The guy that worked with that agency had it 'listed' for a YEAR never showed it ONCE!! I tried to tell him one saturday, that if he couldn't sell it, to find me a 'viable' tennant.
He told me to call him during 'business hours'. WRONG answer!! I work his 'business hours'. It is as clear as '$##t on a wall that our local Coldwell Bankers agency does not CARE about selling/marketing low profit properties.


----------



## pogobill

*Back at it*

Well, I put this stuff off long enough! Having the grandkids here was a great excuse to slack off, but it's time to get back at it.
Finished strapping the garage and got a run at thowing up the siding.


















Today I think we'll start working on the front, and let the sun chase me around the building.


----------



## ErnieS

Looking good, Bill!


----------



## farmertim

Bill,
How do you guys go with wildfire management building so close to the trees?
we have no end of problemes getting permissions to buil in wooded areas, I am facing an uphill battle to get permits etc. the building regulations have become so strict due to some of our worst bushfires. our last major one 'Black Saturday' in 2009 killed 170 odd people in my state.

it was not a good sight.


----------



## pogobill

Hello Tim,
In the area that I am, we are not very far from the Great Lakes. Normally we get a good bit of lake effects weather, which includes greater rain fall and more snow than the rest of our province.... not a whole lot more, but it is more none the less.

We also have a relatively strict forest fire management system that restricts camp fires etc. a lot of the time, and there is no open burning around here between the begining of April until the end of October. We have also spent a lot of time clearing out the dead brush and undergrowth, and have pushed the forest back to facilitate the addition of extra pasture for the horses. All that being said.... I sure could stand to push the tree line back a little further, but we got that darn neighbour thing happening! I'm trying to keep a 60 foot buffer zone between us (both sides) so I still maintain a little privacy. The only constraints we had when obtaining permits, was we to stay back 100' from the road, and we had to watch how close we built to the lot lines. Pretty slack rules, but good for anyone that is sensible!

I was thinking of you yesterday when I was up on top of the ladder, installing the siding, sweat burning my eyes thinking that I could sure use that cold beer you offered a while back!


----------



## pogobill

Thanks ErnieS, It's taking a while.
One man crew crew and all.... except when I need three hands, the wife jumps in to help.


----------



## snowman17

Just curious on why you laid 3 course of block before putting the frame up? I have problems with wood rotting near the ground, and was thinking of doing the same when I build, but didn't know if you have other reasons.


----------



## pogobill

Hello snowman 17,
We have a lot of problems with rot as well, and most garage construction around here has three courses of blocks. Basically, what I was looking for was three rows of blocks, ( 3 x 8") gave me 2' plus a standard 2 x 6 wall at 8' gave me a 10 foot ceiling, which is what I was looking for. The first 24' of my shop has a vaulted ceiling, and the last 12' has a 10' ceiling. This gives me a lot of head room in the main shop. I hope it works to my advantage, and is not a detriment in the winter!

Anyways, we like to keep the snow and soil away from the siding to keep the maintenance down, I'm sure you are looking to do the same.
Here's where we are today!








I have the four walls sided now, just have to do the gable ends... that hard part!


----------



## pogobill

*Canada day! First of July*

Farmertim
Been thinking about what you said about forest fires, and having our home being built so close to the trees.... It's not usually a problem, but this weekend is when all the city folks come out this way, play in the water, then set off a freaking tonne of fireworks before they head back to the city
I'll be keeping my eyes open this weekend!!


----------



## pogobill

*Taking stock and getting organized*

Well, I worked a little late this evening and finished the lower part of the shop siding. Tomorrow is "farming day"!
Actually I've thought about how things are going around here, and the only way I'll ever get anything done is to have days for specific tasks.... ie: construction, Monday to Friday, Pasture and fencing on the weekends!! If I don't do that, I'll never get anything done.
Took a little walk around the place today and snapped a few pictures... here they are...

My '47 Diamond T








The old '37 Cockshutt by the corn patch








The '48 Ford out in the front yard








And a shot of the house after scraping the paint off of the windows.








Now the work will begin!
Hopefully this coming week, I'll get a start at putting the roof on the barn!


----------



## snowman17

I don't have the same snow problem that you have, but I wish I did. I've been gathering ideas for the future, but am a long way from actually building. You have a nice place.


----------



## farmertim

pogobill said:


> Hello Tim,
> 
> 
> I was thinking of you yesterday when I was up on top of the ladder, installing the siding, sweat burning my eyes thinking that I could sure use that cold beer you offered a while back!


The beers on me if you ever get down here mate. Just planning on what my next moves are on my new ten acres. I am getting really excited. Happy Canada day guys...

Cheers


----------



## pogobill

Well Tim,
When you do get started at your property again, keep us posted. I enjoyed watching the progress on your building. It's interesting to see what's going on half way around the world!
I have cleared up another piece of the property here and I hope to get a good run at putting in some fence posts this weekend. I'll get the wife to take some pictures of me jumping up and down and screaching at my tractor later on in the day!:lmao:


----------



## Rusty

Are you at all worried about the tax man? Every time I put up something new here in good ol' Florida they see it as an opportunity to raise my property tax,so here, people have a tendency to try and hide there projects from prying eyes, almost impossible now thanks to sattelite imagery


----------



## ErnieS

Come west young man! My taxes got cut in half this year AFTER adding a 550 Sq ft deck and gazebo. 2 BR 2 bathe 1200 sq foot house on 3.5 acres taxes are $297/year. Yes, YEAR
Sales tax is 9%, but I can deal with that.


----------



## farmertim

pogobill said:


> Well Tim,
> When you do get started at your property again, keep us posted. I enjoyed watching the progress on your building. It's interesting to see what's going on half way around the world!
> I have cleared up another piece of the property here and I hope to get a good run at putting in some fence posts this weekend. I'll get the wife to take some pictures of me jumping up and down and screaching at my tractor later on in the day!:lmao:


Will do Bill, my scope is increasing all the time, I have convinced the good lady wife that we do this once we do it right. Floor coil heating, full insulation in walls and roof etc etc etc.
Thi will be fun. Photos to follow...


----------



## pogobill

Well it's been a while! Finally made a little progress with the property and started that fencing. Got the posts in but that's about it so far. Have the rails for the fence but no time right now to get them up.

















Just have to find time to get some gates picked up and installed, and throw up the rails. It should give the horses a little more room to move around.


----------



## Thomas

Think about changing your name to E-Bunny,for you keep going and going and going since the first of the year.


----------



## pogobill

*Back at the barn*

Well, figured I best get back at the barn, as time is slipping away. Got the roof trusses up on top of the barn, a few at a time, and started putting them together. They came in 2 pieces so I had to cut gussets out of plywood as the truss manufacturer didn't supply them. Anyways, after a few attempts to get this thing moving, I finally figured it out. I threw my back out standing the end wall so I went on a hunt. Found an old 12 volt winch in the shed, fastened it to the end of the barn, got a couple of pulleys and put together a plan. Wired a cord up to the tractor so all I have to do for now is push a button to stand the trusses as I finish building them. They are 12' high and span 24'.









































Should make a decent room upstairs in the barn for the missus!
Tomorrow I'm going to build the other end wall, haul that up top with the tractor, then hopefully I can finish installing the remainder of the trusses that are leaning up against the last one that is properly installed. I may be at this last bit for a couple of days, the old back is still giving me grief!


----------



## pogobill

Took a break from the barn yesterday and decided to poke around at my new acquisition. I picked up this old horse drawn sleigh at a farm down the road.
















Came with a few spare parts, an extra tongue, and two 4 x 6 yellow birch timbers to make new runners with if the time ever comes.

Anyways, spent the afternoon building a front for it and tore the old boxes off of the back end. Maybe next weekend I'll build a removable seat. I hope this rig comes in handy for hauling hay around in the winter, and hauling logs out of the woods come spring.... before the snow goes! Heck, who knows, maybe a little short hay ride for the nieces and nefews around christmas!


















The front looks as big as an upright piano!! Hopefully it will look better and more proportionate once the seat is installed.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

As a woodworker myself, I gotta say that you do some mighty fine work there Bill. I need to put up some pictures of my massive project, now that it's done!:lmao:


----------



## pogobill

Well, TB, sure would like to see some of your handy work one of these days.

I got back at the barn this morning and got the other end stood, plumbed and braced.. a bit of a learning curve there, but we got 'er done!































Tomorrow we'll get a few more braces in and start getting the remainder of the trusses put in place. At least we have them all up on the top of the barn and ready to go.
It was a tough old go today, sure glad I had the wife there to give me a hand, otherwise things may have turned out a lot different. We'll see how things go tomorrow and perhaps we'll post a few more pictures.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## Country Boy

Looking good!


----------



## pogobill

A little more progress over the last few days.... between the down pours.

















Just have to finish the north end and we'll start putting the tin on.










Took the weekend off. Been looking after my nephew and we all decided to go to the next village where they were having a concert / fund raiser for the local volunteer fire department. They get no funding from anyone, so they have a few fund raisers during the year to raise cash. Great music and great local talent, it was pretty darn good! We may make it a point to go every year, we'll see how the weather is. Apparently it has rained on the concert weekend since it's inception 5 years ago! They even changed the weekend and they still got rained on!
Anyways, It will be back to work this week, the nephew goes home and the sun it supposed to shine all week! Here's hoping it will.


----------



## Thomas

Heavy down pour off tin roof sight to see water fall.


----------



## pogobill

Yes Thomas, there's going to be a lot of water coming off of that big old roof! I hope to figure out a way to collect it and use it for the horses and run the excess to the pond.
Anyways, been working away at the roof, trying to get it complete while the weather holds up.
























I've got the roof ready for the tin , with all the strapping and stuff done. Got all the measurements off to the roofing supplier and we should see delivery around the 14th. That gives me 10 days to get the lean-too built on the end of the barn and get the ends of the upstairs closed in and the windows installed. Maybe there will be time to get the gables started on the garage while I'm waiting as well ...... then there's the fence.....:dazed:


----------



## pogobill

Well, got at the lean-too! It was a hard go in the heat! It's supposed to be cooler over the next few days... here's hoping.









This first one is looking from inside the barn, out.










This is pretty much what I accomplished today, except I put sheathing on the lean-too roof so I can walk around on it when I start to work on the upstairs wall.










And of course, here comes junior! That's Xeta ( zeta) coming out of the shade in the barn to give me more grief! She is such a curious critter. Doesn't matter what I'm doing, she right in there like a dirty shirt poking around and checking out everythng that I do..... If i knew that she was going to be like that, I would'nt have had to get married!:lmao:
Just kidding!! There are no words to describe how I feel about the wife, and how important she is in this gong show I call life!! Hope she likes her barn!!
Anyways, not sure if I mentioned this before, but Xeta is a purebred Canadian, and she is a lovely horse. She's going to be a big girl as well. They were bred to be work horses in the old days in Quebec, brought over from France. Anyways, she's as tough as nails, and has great feet! All you that have horses know how important great feet are! The name we gave her was due to the fact that she was born in 2010 and according to the registry, Canadians born that year had to have a name that started with "X". So a part from xylophone, we had to come up with somethng... so we settled on a variation of Zeta. The wife and I both had Aunts with that name!
Enjoy, and we'll keep you posted! The windows upstairs in the barn might go in next.
Ps. the wife is nothng like that gal in Tims post, sitting on the back fender of the tractor, but I know she'd give it a go, if she thought it would help me out!!


----------



## Thomas

Ahhh yes building inspector/clerk of the works always have good timing.


----------



## pogobill

You know The building inspector is actually a friend of mine. He helps me out and points me in the right direction.
I get to mess with a few of the rules, but not a whole lot.


----------



## Thomas

Your building inspector seems to be down to earth guy,compare to some in our area.


----------



## pogobill

It was a bit of a slow day today. Had to do a town run and got a late start at the barn.
Tomorrow we'll take a run at putting the windows in the north end and perhaps start on the strapping and siding. Still have a week to go before the roofing material arrives.









Here's hoping the rain stops and the temperatures stay cool.


----------



## Thomas

By the looks you'll be right on time for harvest moon..square dance,hay rides etc. etc. barn opening.


----------



## jhngardner367

Bill,I know the winters there can get REAL cold,and I was wondering about your wood heat.
Are you using a water type ,that heats the water,and circulates it ? 
My son has one in his house,and he loves it.


----------



## pogobill

Hey jhngardner367, we do use wood heat, but it seems to be a difficult way to go around my neck of the woods. We looked at getting the hot water type of stove that you mentioned, but getting approval and house insurance was getting crazy! We have a wood stove in the basement, a cook stove in the kitchen and a fireplace in the front room, all wood burning. We were told to remove the stove in the basement or our insurance would be cancelled (it's been there and operational for over 20 years). We also replaced the stove in the kitchen with a brand new one, and put a brand new liner in the chimney. The insurance company, not wanting to insure us, finally relented and went ahead and insured us as long as we burn less than 4 cords (face cords) a year! Needless to say, that's exactly what we burn! What a coincidence! :winky:
Our main source of heat is electric, and the way things are these days, were afraid to turn a light on due to the cost! It almost seems as if our insurance company has shares in the hydro company!
Anyways, here's the stove we put in.
















It has a ceramic top which is black, but you can actually watch the fire burning through the top when you get it going. The photo shows the flames as purple, but in actual fact it's redish. The house is pretty open, so we have one of those ECOFANS on the stove top that operate with the heat differential between the stove and the air rising from in behind. Works good and heats most of the main floor. The fireplace heats the rest, with most of that heat going to the upstairs.
I'm thinking of putting a pellet stove in the shop so that I can better control when the heat is on and off, but they are a bit pricey!
As a foot note, we are actively looking for another insurance carrier!


----------



## jhngardner367

Well,Bill,I think I made a mistake! When I was posting ,my wife saw the thread,and made me run through it all.
When I was done,she smiled and asked"what's it like in Canada?" I can see the wheels turning already,and I gotta tell ya...I DON'T LIKE COLD WEATHER !!!
A 60 year-old POPSICLE isn't a pretty sight ! LOL!


----------



## pogobill

:lmao: Well it aint so bad! I'm not really any father north than Cheboygan or Mackinaw City! You don't need to wear long underwear to go swimming, or a parka to go touring on that bike!! In fact the only way you can tell that you have crossed into Canada is when the road gets rough and you start dodging potholes, you know you're here!


----------



## Rusty

Now I understand why so many of you come to Florida for the winter. Our pot hole filled roads remind you of home thats a beautiful barn there Bill.What are you planning for the loft area? It'd be a good place for a man cave


----------



## jhngardner367

GEEZ,Bill..rough roads and potholes? We got them here in the city!!LOL

Seriously, Ive wanted to get up there,for a short stay. I know it's beautiful country.


----------



## pogobill

Wait! I hate the cold to! It's 42 here this morning! It is great up here, but you know, the best trip I ever had so far was driving out to the west coast through southern Canada, and back home through the northern States. Take a cruise up one of these days.


----------



## pogobill

Come on up jhngardner367, sure we could find somewhere to put ya! Take the tour around the lakes, cross over at the Soo, then back around and cross over again at Sarnia. Could be a great three or four day trip. Maybe better in the spring or summer though! Got snow just 50 miles east of here last night!


----------



## pogobill

Well, like I said earlier, I got back at the barn and started on the roof. Gave it a break for a bit when the rain came and went at the access to the second floor. I didn't bother with stairs or anything while I was building cause I figured with my luck, I'd fall through the hole in the floor! So now I have the hole in the floor and figured out what I wanted to do for stairs.

























They are half ladder and half stairs. Need to put a hand rail on yet.

Got the west side of the barn roof done today, took two days but I'm glad that at least one half is complete. Starting on the other side on the weekend if the weather holds up!

















Also got the windows installed in the north end and started the strapping. Got to get the siding on before the snow flies!!

















We'll see how the next few days goes, the weather is supposed to be pretty miserable.... I could use the rest!


----------



## jhngardner367

The stairs look pretty cool,Bill ! BUT I'm Dyslexic,and I'd probably miss every one of 'em ! LOL! :lmao:


----------



## farmertim

jhngardner367 said:


> The stairs look pretty cool,Bill ! BUT I'm Dyslexic,and I'd probably miss every one of 'em ! LOL! :lmao:


Us Dyslexics have to untie!! And stick together


----------



## Thomas

Fancy steps Bill..I like.
Plenty of head room..looking good.


----------



## pogobill

Yup the stairs are steep, that's why the treads are as they are. It's basically a loft ladder with a little character... speaking of a "little character", the wife loves them!:lmao:
I'll be finding a new project for today, as it is pouring rain today. I won't be on the roof of the barn in this!


----------



## ErnieS

farmertim said:


> Us Dyslexics have to untie!! And stick together


I'm lysdexic oot.


----------



## pogobill

Well, it's been a tough few days.... weeks... but I finally got the roof done on the barn.
It was a bit of a challenge as I didn't really know how I was going to go about it. It's a long way up... and then again, it's a long way down!









Somehow or other I figured out how the pieces all went together and got 'er done. It was a bit of a challenge getting out far enough to get the tin on the peeks that stick out from each end of the roof, but that's the way I suggested we design the roof, so I couldn't complain to the missus!









There is a continous ridge vent on the top , and foam rubber gaskets under all the flashings, so hopefully everything will stay dry and well ventilated.









I guess the next step is to finish up the ends, but today it's pouring rain (I'll check for roof leaks) and I'm taking a day off!


----------



## Thomas

Your braver man than I standing as such..those days are gone.

Can't recall any bio on yesterday iron in 3rd pic.


----------



## pogobill

Hello Thomas,
My days at that roof climbing are over as well.... my old knees are shot! I'll be staying off the ladder for a few days, that's for sure.
As for the old iron, that's Oliver! He's a 1937 Cockshutt 70. It's in my registry, and there is a video of him in the "videos" section of this forum. There is also a video of my '48 Cockshutt 60, the day I brought her home.


----------



## jhngardner367

That barn is looking great,Bill! The really nice thing,is that it's the fruit of your labor,that YOU can use and enjoy!
WELL DONE !!


----------



## pogobill

Thanks jhngardner367, Yes I'm pretty happy the way it's turning out. I'm also pretty happy that it's almost done! I'm building a couple of transom windows for the upper wall area of the barn loft, so once I get that done, I can get back at the strapping and perhaps take a run at the siding. Hope the weather holds up....


----------



## pogobill

Didn't get at the siding, but I got some of the strapping done. Had a pretty good week. As I mentioned in another post( what did you accomplish today) we got the pond by the barn reconfigured. Hopefully it will hold water a little better than it did before. Also got a few rocks moved around so we can get at some landscaping in the spring... might be a good spot to park a tractor or two once I'm done.









Also got the south end of the barn closed in and the windows installed. Picked up 4 of the square windows for $25.00 ea, and I made the transom windows myself. I put one on each end of the barn. I think I may make two more in the future, and place one on each side of the barn, over the sliding doors. We'll see, I have enough material left over to do it.
On the north side, there is a 60" window in the center, and on the north side there will be a 60" set of doors on the second floor to get stuff up into the loft. Left the hole covered for now, til I build the doors.









Had a pretty quiet weekend. Need to rest a little and unwind. Monday... well, we start again and push til the snow flys!


----------



## pogobill

Well, Monday's come and pretty much gone. took it easy today as well. got one of the young fellows trucks loaded up and ready to haul away. He has a 2004 S-10 lowered on airbags and turned into a bit of a "rat rod" Got 'er pumped up to clear the ramps on the trailer, loaded and tied down. He left this morning to take his truck home. 
Spent the afternoon building a rack for my firewood, it's a little cheezey! But it will work. Filled it with firewood, about 3/4 of a chord (bush chord) and we are ready to get some heat going! I can't believe that only a couple of weeks ago or so, I was complaining about how hot it was outside..... nothing like the 35C they are having down under, but too warm for me.... now it's too cold! 
By the way, they say that if it wasn't for the weather, us Canadians would have nothing to talk about!:lmao:


----------



## Thomas

Looking good..darn good Bill.
I hear you about the weather,seem each year wood stove lite early.


----------



## pogobill

Well Thomas, It's getting cooler every day... frost is on the pumkin every morning now. Been firing up the old stove every day now, for the past coupe of days.










It's a small firebox, and it's only a cook stove, but by golley, she sure can heat the house....
I appreciate the comments on my building efforts, it's not my trade, but I do try hard! I sure hope everything lasts longer than I do!!


----------



## Thomas

Your stove bring fond memories..smell while working brisk/damp outside weather,than as one enters smell of big ole pot of stew w/biscuit fill the air as the warmth touches face and fingers,than after filling meal setting easy chair lights out listen to crackling fire as the flames dance enjoy little home made spirits...memories


----------



## Cublover

I've been running a woodstove or 2 for the last 2 weeks. I did a 'test' fireing a few weeks ago to make sure everything was in order. House is still standing, so it must have been OK!


----------



## jhngardner367

NOW, BILL, you know the Canadians have other things to talk about....moose/hockey/fish/...uhhhh,moose/hockey/fish,...OK, YOU'RE RIGHT !!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## pogobill

Well Thomas,, I do love the feel of the wood heat when I walk in the door in the morning after doing the chores with the wife. And I do like the smell of the wood smoke wafting in the air out in the yard. The wife baked a real nice apple pie in the oven as a test run...... the pie turned out great, but what a performance from us city slickers turned ranchers, trying to regulate the heat in that oven. Man, I really appreciate what my mother went through up at the lake when all we had was a good old wood fired cook stove the cook on. I remember getting up in the morning, half froze, at getting the fire going. Then I'd go outside where is was warmer, to thaw out a little until the stove started throwing a little heat, then I'd go back inside and tend the fire, and get warm while everyone else got up. Dad used to whip up a great breakfast on that old stove, and me... I'd do the toast on an old rack out of a fridge, laying on the top of the stove. had to flip it once, but it was great toast... everything tasted better off that old stove.
Anyways, I got the two chimneys cleaned here at the house, so I don't have to see if the chimney is clean by whether the house is still sanding or not... eh?, cublover

It snowed today jhngardner367, then rained. I think you may have got the same weather down your way... looks like it's going to be a long damp, but mild winter, unless it's short, dry and cold! See... you got me going!!:lmao: Hope you are feeling much better.....you need to be ready for that trip to Canada!!

As far as the Big Pine goes, we got the paddock cross fenced with the rails and all up, so we'll be ready for the spring. We sort of made a small sacrifice paddock near the high and dry end of the existing paddock, so that during spring break up, we can keep the horses out of any of the mud, water and ice that we usually deal with in the early spring. Hope it works out.









Anyways, good night all and we'll carry this on in the morning!


----------



## jhngardner367

I live in the city,Bill,and I gotta tell ya, I MISS the woodsmoke,and the site of that full moon,on a country night! I really envy you that!
As for my trip to Canada, the wife and I are hoping things get better,come Spring. We want to fire up the bike and cruise,and she's never been to Canada! Here's hoping !


----------



## pogobill

Well, here's hoping for a great winter and a good old road trip in the summer. 
I have an old Yamaha Venture Royale...1986, 1300 cc, runs like a top. Got to get out more often! The wife and I sure have a bit of fun with it!


----------



## jhngardner367

My 'Wing is an '84.Not fancy,but comfortable. If we get up that way,maybe you can show us the area !


----------



## pogobill

Hey jhngardner367, If you do get up this way, we'd surely take you around and show you the area..... heck, we haven't seen a whole lot of it ourselves.
Had a lot of rain here for the last couple of days. The work we did on the pond out by the barn paid off.... it's almost full now! Went upstairs in the barn to see the view of the pond, and low and behold... there's a racoon up there. Looked like a younger one, and we didn't bother each other much. Spent the afternoon trying to figure out what to do with it, so tonight we headed out to feed the horses, and I went up to chase the little bugger out there.... It was already gone. Should have had the camera!


----------



## jhngardner367

He's probably just off talkin' to a realtor..so he can move in! LOL!


----------



## pogobill

Man, I hope not! I have enough trouble with the chipmunks and the mice... and here I am sitting here with two fat, too fat cats!


----------



## pogobill

Had a fun day today! The weather turned warm, the sky cleared and the sun shone all day! Got an early start to the chores this morning, cause we had a road trip! Love those road trips. Got everything thing done and hit the road to pick up our new Toys (read junk).
We decided we needed a small hay wagon for chores around the place, and we found one about three hours south of here. Not sure who the manufacturer is, but I'll dig into it a little to see if I can find out.









The owner took us out to his small barn and showed us an old cutter that was his grandfathers, and asked if we knew anyone that may like to have it and take care of it..... How could we say no!... Actually my wife wanted the cutter, the wagon is my gem. This guys father used to haul him and his siblings to school in this cutter when he was a kid. Needs work, but it should be fun to restore.
As for the wagon, I hope to fix it up a little next year. For the time being it's good enough as it is.


----------



## Thomas

If only items could talk,just think of the history they could share.


----------



## pogobill

Thomas said:


> If only items could talk,just think of the history they could share.


Yes Thomas, if only they could talk. Had a great chat with the oldtimer though, he is the third generation on that old cattle ranch. His grandfather built the place and cleared the land... all with horses in those days. He showed us around the barn and he has all kinds of stuff that has accumulated over the years... and he had a pretty interesting story about each of the items we talked about. Lots of great old stuff.... I think I have a new best friend!!
It's sad that he is getting to the point where he might have to let go of the place. His kids are all gone off and even his grandchildren are getting married off now. I guess none of them are interested in working the place, so he'l have to sell. Too bad!


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Between your awesome homestead, and the luck you seem to have in finding treasures, I'm very envious!  Everything seems to be falling into place for you, pogobill. It's too bad for the old guy, that no one in his family is showing interest in taking over from him. I guess you have to be a certain age to appreciate that life style and the rewards that come from doing it yourself. Seems like all people want today is, Speed! Fast money, fast food, fast rewards. Too bad that life style leads to a, FAST end!!! :dazed: I'm just learning myself, to slow down and live each day to the fullest. Wish the old body didn't complain so much, at the end and start of every day. Thank god the mind is still willing. I guess the old saying is true,"youth is wasted on the young"! Bye


----------



## ErnieS

If the property was down here, I'd be looking to get adopted! My neighbor is looking at $2,000/acre for his 325 acres of peanuts this harvest. Better yield, but lower price than last year.


----------



## pogobill

ErnieS said:


> If the property was down here, I'd be looking to get adopted! My neighbor is looking at $2,000/acre for his 325 acres of peanuts this harvest. Better yield, but lower price than last year.


That's incredible! But you know, there are a lot of bad years to take into account, not to mention the cost of farming, in regards to equipment required, work to be done and the toll it takes on the bones! My father and his father before him were farmers. My father had to give it up as it was a loosing battle. He sold the farm, set my Grandmother up in town in a nice house and a tidy bank account and went north to do some mining. He did that for 30 years.... then I gave it a try, didn't last more than 35 years and decided that going back to the land was for me.... a whole nudder world... no such thing as a day off!!
I like it it here, and I like what I got. I sure ain't going to make any money off this place, but I can have a bit of fun as I have a whole lot of privacy. Now if I was down in your neck of the woods, we'd be haulin in about $160,000.00 a year... I'm afraid you'd have to get a job!:lmao:


----------



## ErnieS

This guy actually does very little of the work on the farm. He contracts out the planting and harvesting. Going rates here, that's about $100,000.
Both peanuts and cotton require little work between planting and harvest, grow well in sandy soil and little no irrigation.
He will plant winter wheat once harvest is over and turn out a couple hundred head of angus. Come spring, the cattle get moved out, the wheat turned over and the fields replanted.
Farmers around here usually rotate peanuts, soybeans and cotton, but peanuts have out yielded even cotton the last 2 years. With peanuts running $1057/ton and yield at 3,500 pounds/acre, peanuts bring in twice what cotton does after spraying, baling and ginning.

There is still a lot of cotton around. Some is nearly ready. In the next week or so, the crop dusters will get busy spraying an anti fungal. A week later, there will be semi-trailer size bales of cotton lining the highways bound for the gins.

This is pretty much how the cotton looks at this time of year.


----------



## pogobill

That's awsome ErnieS, Around here we are just glad that everything isn't frozen solid by now. It's great that the farmers can rotate their crops like that. I guess you have to keep the land profitable, or you are not going to make a go of it.

I tried to clear a new trail out behind the paddock today, but everything is so saturated with water, it's tough to get around. Had the tractor sunk in to the front axle, and got the bucket hung up on a tree! Some kind of fun with that. Got her out and decided to give that a rest for a while.

I finally got the power cable run out to the barn, and I ran a water line at the same time. Should have done this some time ago, as we sure have a mess with all the wet ground we have. Anyways, it's in and I am glad about that! Need to finish burying the cable on Monday, then get the panel installed. Hopefully then I can get the cable terminated in the boxes early in the week, and I can roll up the extention cords!

This is the cable trench to the barn (250')









And this is the trench to the garage (200')










What a mess we made!!


----------



## pogobill

Ewwww... I forgot to mention that the old Big Pine Ranch may be getting a new addition to the family! I'll keep you posted!!!!


----------



## BelarusBulldog

pogobill said:


> Ewwww... I forgot to mention that the old Big Pine Ranch may be getting a new addition to the family! I'll keep you posted!!!!


 Wouldn't have something to do with that nice little digger in the picture?


----------



## pogobill

Nope, I'm afraid not! I'd love to have something like that, but I'm sorry to say that I am paying for that rig by the hour!! Comes with a great operator as well. I'd have everything beat to pieces if I was running it!


----------



## BelarusBulldog

pogobill said:


> I'd have everything beat to pieces if I was running it!


Yes but think of all the fun you would have, while doing so! :lmao:


----------



## pogobill

I would have a ball BB, would need to win the 50 million first!!
We did get back to a bit of clean up around here after the trenching.

















I felt much better after My buddy Al finished up this morning and tried to put things back the way they were. Next year we will landscape!

Mean while, as Al and I were backfilling, the Electrician showed up and terminated all the cables! I now have power in the garage and the barn... did I mention the garage? This is going to make things so much easier around here for the winter.

After all that was finished up, I thought I'd take a breather, but as luck would have it, a round bale feeder showed up and needed to be put together and put into service! got 'er done!









Anyways the next couple of days will be spent going to have a look at what the wife calls a potential aquisition ... I call it my new toy!!!! You all know how that goes! I'll be hard pressed to let this baby slip through my fingers! 

Hopefully it all works out, and if it does ( when it does) I'll post a couple of pictures.
Cheers


----------



## BelarusBulldog

All looks good, pogobill. Makes a big difference with the power hooked up. How far down did you have to put your water line?


----------



## Thomas

Did you have to run wires in gray electric plastic pipe being so wet,also up to panel to void nicks/cuts and critter chewing?

Indeed clean nice work there Bill.


----------



## pogobill

Hey BelarusBulldog,
It is good to finally have power in the buildings. Sure made a mess putting it in. Hind site is 20 / 20.... should have done it last year. The water line is only down around 30 - 36". There are spots that I couldn't go deeper due to the bedrock. I'm going to treat it like an inground sprinkler line, and just blow it out in the fall.


----------



## pogobill

Hello Thomas,
Didn't have to run the cable in a conduit, I got direct burial armoured cable with the rubber sheathing on it. Laid a bed of clean sand in the bottm of the trench, then buried it in more sand to protect it. then covered the whole thing up with the soil that was there. Run the grey plastic conduit only for the last few feet on either end of both cables.
Now I can run regular cable in the garage, but I'll need to run "bx" in the barn as it has the metal sheathing on it to keep the critters from chewing through it.


----------



## pogobill

Well, like I promised, here's a peek at the new member of the Big Pine fleet!! After I don't know how many years of searching, I finally found the one I was happy with. Took a road trip today, around 1000 Km..( 625 miles) round trip, and went to check this baby out. Left good and early, caught the sun coming up after most of the fog had cleared.








Everything is what it should be, and it runs great. All original apart from the paint job. It's 6 volt, 239 cubic inch flat head 8, and everything works... at least it seems to!








I have always been interested in the "Shoebox Fords", particularly the 1949 Custom. I settled for this old girl, she's a 1950... same as the '49, but with "50 improvements for 1950" as they advertised!
Anyways, I'm pretty pleased with the purchase, and so is the little woman (that's what counts!)








It was pretty dark when we got home so we off loaded it, and put it in the shop. Maybe we'll get a few pictures of it tomorrow.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## Argee

Very nice looking automobile. I'm sure that will bring hours of pleasure.


----------



## jhngardner367

My older brother had one just like it(a 2-door),when we were younger. They were pretty cool !


----------



## pogobill

My dad had one, it's the first car I remember him ever having. I do hope to have a lot of enjoyment out of this car.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

WOW, I like your car, pogobill!  You need to do a road trip and come here to give me a ride. :lmao: You're very lucky to find one in that shape, hope to see lots of pictures soon. A very fitting home for the car, take good care of her. Bye


----------



## Thomas

Congrats Bill,wishing many..many miles of smiles.


----------



## MBTRAC

pogobill - That is soooooo seriously 

The Ford single & twin spinner "Cusso's" were the first cars I ever helped restore, as a teen back in the 70's with my grandfather......great cars & great memories.
If I recall correctly the 1950 single spinner was the last year Ford didn't offer an auto in the range & the top of the line was called a Custom Deluxe........

Have fun cruisin'....


----------



## pogobill

MBTRAC said:


> pogobill - That is soooooo seriously
> 
> The Ford single & twin spinner "Cusso's" were the first cars I ever helped restore, as a teen back in the 70's with my grandfather......great cars & great memories.
> If I recall correctly the 1950 single spinner was the last year Ford didn't offer an auto in the range & the top of the line was called a Custom Deluxe........
> 
> Have fun cruisin'....


I believe you are correct... on all counts! The single spinner had either a "6" or an "8" in the center. I am sooooo glad mine has the 8! She does run pretty good. I guess I should revise my previous post about it being all original except for the paint.... The paint was redone about 10 years ago, and by looking at it, I'm sure the upholstery and carpets were done at the same time.



























The lad I bought it off of just installed the wide whitewall tires. So, it's not original, but has been restored to that condition.
I got a mechanical fittness certificate for it so I could get licence plates, and I put those babies on today. Now I am free to take a spin whenever I wish.... except for the fact that it has snowed and everything is frozen!! I really don't think I will be taking it out on the road now, as the highways and roads people love to dump tonnes of salt on everything to keep the roads clear.
Now this would have been a beauty!









I love these old cars!
I'm sure the wife and I will have a ball cruising in the '50 Ford!


----------



## jhngardner367

Original,or not,it's beautiful(and this from a CHEVY MAN )! It's an era when quality meant something,and things were meant to last .


----------



## pogobill

Well, I've been poking around at the garage. We had a few days of mild weather, so I thought I'd start working on the inside for a change. I have the electrical panel installed and one outlet so there is no reason not to carry on. 

I started installing the wall in the back of the shop that will change the shop from 36 x 36, to a 24 x 36 up front, and a 12 x 36 at the back. That back section will be the repair / maintenance part for now, while I decide what to do with the front part (there is going to be a mancave in there somewhere!). The back part will then be used for painting and that sort of thing in the future.

The weather is changing now, and it is getting colder. I hope to get some electrical boxes, both outlets and light boxes installed this week, if I can get the remainder of the walls up... once I get the final design done!?!?

It's all fun stuff, and I get to keep an eye on that old car and think about warmer, sunnier days ahead!!

I'll post pictures if things turn out!!


----------



## pogobill

Well, I've been a little busy. Been working on the inside of the shop. Along the back of the garage I have a 12 x 36 area set out to be a work shop / paint shop at some point.








And up at the front, I've built myself a little mancave that I can put my stuff and have a nice little heated area to warm up in, in the winter. I have the ceiling joists to put in, then I can start the electrical work. I think the mancave will have a bit of an old service station look and feel to it.









We'll see how it goes!


----------



## jhngardner367

Looking good,Bill! Keep sending the pics!


----------



## Argee

Where in Ontario are you at that you don't have any snow yet?


----------



## pogobill

Oh, we got snow! Not a lot, but enough to get the sled out. I'll be working on that this week!


----------



## pogobill

Well, I got the ceiling joists in, and a bit of other work, but I've been a little slow the last few days. The weather was great yesterday, so I took all the tractors out for a spin (Except Oliver the steel wheeled beast, He has a fuel problem that needs fixing). Got the cars fired up and just had a great old day and enjoyed the weather. Today.... freezing rain all day! Hate that!


----------



## Thomas

Every now and than having kick back day can put spring back in the old step.


----------



## pogobill

It's not all fun and games at the Big Pine Ranch following the horses around with a manure fork and a wheel barrow! There is other stuff to do as well. We have three dogs that need tending to. We walk the old dears every day, but for some reason they are in a rush to get back to their enclosure to do their business in their particular corner! Go figure... creatures of habit, I guess.
Anyways, it's a big clean up day everyday with this crowd... and what the heck do you do with it all!?!
Well here's what we've decided to do..... composting.... not for gardens, but just to break it down and be rid of it.











We dug a pit about 6' long, wide as a hoe bucket an about 4' deep. We shored up the sides and built a deck on the top. There are two spaces in the deck for a couple of plastic storage containers to sit in. The tops are hinged, and the bottoms of the bins are removed / cut out. We threw in a bit of vegetation, and some "Septobac" septic tank bactera and just add the daily deeds! It's out of the way and works well.











Hopefully this set up will last a long time


----------



## pogobill

Well after that dreary week of mild weather and rain and dark miserable days, the weather has finally broke. It snowed a couple of inches Sunday night, then the sun came out. Gotta love that sunshine... it's kind of uplifting in this season of short days and long dark nights. The snow helps to brighten things up around here. Took the opportunity to record the great day while we were cleaning up and walking the dogs.

Looking north towards the run in










Mystie rooting through the snow









The two old girls huddling in the fresh snow










Looking north again









Looking east walking the dogs









Today, it's a trip to the city to get more materials for the shop... got to get that electrical done!

Cheers


----------



## BelarusBulldog

So you did get a little snow! We had rain, wind, and fog after the storm, now most of our snow is gone.  Enjoyed the pictures you posted today, very peaceful looking. Great seeing your place come together for you. Bye


----------



## Thomas

You should consider having postcards of pictures.


----------



## pogobill

BelarusBulldog said:


> So you did get a little snow! We had rain, wind, and fog after the storm, now most of our snow is gone.  Enjoyed the pictures you posted today, very peaceful looking. Great seeing your place come together for you. Bye


We lost most of our snow as well. With the mild temperatures and the pouring rain, we lost just about all the snow here. But the weather cooled and the snow has returned. The weather is going to get back to normal this week, so I think winter is back....
Had a great day doing nothing the other day... took a few pictures with the new camera that Santa dropped off for the wife and I lots to learn yet!


----------



## pogobill

Thomas said:


> You should consider having postcards of pictures.


Well thanks Thomas! Not sure if we'll pursue the post card thing, but we might make our own Christmas cards next year. I think I may get a few good photos together and get them printed off big enough to hang on the wall. I like having that sort of thing to look at, makes it a bit more personal, and something that the wife and I can always look back on and reminisce about, even if we can't remember each others names!


----------



## Argee

Nice looking place you have there pogobill!


----------



## pogobill

Thanks Argee, it's been a lot of work, and there is still soooooo much to do. I guess a little at a time and we'll get it done.


----------



## pogobill

Well, spent the morning cleaning up after the horses, and then we were off to walk the dogs. Pretty much sums up our mornings. It's getting to be tougher now, slugging through that snow! I ploughed a trail throught the woods with the Case, but I can't keep up with the snowfall. I keep trying to keep it pounded down with the snowmobile so that it's easier to walk out there.
Ploughed snow for a few hours this afternoon, it's taking a couple of hours of steady going to get it done now. I'm running out of places to put the snow. I think I may plough a road over to the pond and start pushing it over there.












After the chores and snow removal were done, we decided to take a break and perhaps try our hand at cross country skiing. We both have had skis for more years than I can remember, and I haven't had mine on for more years than I can remember! What a gong show! It was the furthest thing from "taking a break" that I have ever encountered..... I spent quite a bit of time on my behind, got a great view of the sky a number of times. We made it back, and we are still friends!!:lmao:











Here's how it's going, The first picture was in January, and the second was in February.


----------



## jhngardner367

Geez,Bill! You're gonna have to carry a couple of those ATV flags,if the snow gets any deeper ! LOL!
Any St. Bernards nearby??


----------



## Thomas

Dang  fingers cross that southern winds blow your way Bill.


----------



## pogobill

Well guys, glad I'm not in the snow belt!!:lmao:
Had a visitor the other day, a partridge. Didn't get a very sharp picture of it, but it was out in the cherry tree outside the kitchen window. About as close as he'll get to the oven for now!


















When we were out on our walk the other morning, didn't we find some cat tracks... must have been a linx, as it's foot print was as big as our shepard Rex... if not bigger. Wish I would have had the camera. This is what they look like, got this off of the internet.








There are plenty of tracks out in and around the woods these days. Lots of rabbits that's for sure, and a few foxes and a coyote now and again. Had a big old moose hanging around when our old brown mare was all alone.... I think the moose may have took a shine to the horse... stayed around for three days!
What really got me chuckling was comeing home from the grocery store yesterday. We were toodling along the back route looking at the scenery, when something caught my eye. I stopped and backed up to have a closer look, besides, I don't think the wife saw it.......... Here's this wild turkey up on this fellows back deck handrail eating out of a big old bird feeder! Thought it was great.... turkeys usually aren't this far north.... I guess times are changing!


----------



## jhngardner367

Hey Bill,.....Isn't that bird supposed to be in a PEAR tree ??? LOL!
DNR down here says more animals are moving into areas they aren't normally seen. We've had reports(supported by pics) of Cougars,in Northern Michigan,as well as black bears south of here.
They go where they have to,I guess.


----------



## MBTRAC

pogobill said:


> Well, spent the morning cleaning up after the horses, and then we were off to walk the dogs. Pretty much sums up our mornings. It's getting to be tougher now, slugging through that snow! I ploughed a trail throught the woods with the Case, but I can't keep up with the snowfall. I keep trying to keep it pounded down with the snowmobile so that it's easier to walk out there.
> Ploughed snow for a few hours this afternoon, it's taking a couple of hours of steady going to get it done now. I'm running out of places to put the snow. I think I may plough a road over to the pond and start pushing it over there.
> 
> Absolutely magic shots Pogobill !!! Though with snow like that I reckon I'd be hibernating for the winter.......


----------



## pogobill

*Spring is finally here*

Well, we've gone from white and frozen, to mud! Spring is here!! We put a drainage swale through our paddocks last fall and I must say, the fields are a lot drier than last years at this time. We had a torrent of water running across the property, following the swale, and it has filled the pond and some. Seems as though the silt and mud that was picked up along the way has helped seal the leaks in the pond. Bit of a bonus there.
Other than that, it was time to get out there and start the clean up and get on with the projects.
Started clearing up branches broken over the winter, and seeing as the ground is still a bit soft, we've decided to just stick to a bit of planning until the ground firms up.










Got the old Ford living in the barn while I work on the garage, just to give me a little room, besides it's handier to get her out and take her for a spin out there.










We've been wandering around planning out what we would like to do, and carried the camera with us. Here are a few of the spring arrivals that we have encountered so far.
This is a Mourning Dove. I've never seen these before, but there is a pair hanging around, which we don't mind.










Then we ran into "Jack" Rabbit! Hard on the garden!










Then we found this big honkin Wood Pecker setting up shop out behind the garage. We'll be watching these guys to maybe catch a glimpse of the babies when that comes around.










Here's a long shot of the Wood Pecker, you can only see his tail feathers sticking out of the hole he is carving in the tree for a nest. It takes these guys 4 to 6 weeks to pound a hole big enough to make a nest..... then they do it all over again next year, as they don't use the same nest over again!










I guess you can see it's been pretty quiet around here, but as the temperatures rise and the ground firms up, we'll be trying to get a few projects cleaned up and perhaps we'll start a few more. We'll keep you posted!

Cheers


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

awesome photos Bill! We had snow today, though it didn't stick.


----------



## Orvil

Well Bill- i havent been around here for awhile . Im have to Apologize to all because ive been sick and now am on my feet and raring to go- ...Love what you have doing. Been following everyone here and am Pleased to see what has happened on this Forum. 2 things i find that are great -1 is the Woodpecker- If i drilled my head that hard id be stir crazy (maybe we should send these to the gooberment and get more done) hahahaha- 2 If i stood in Sarnia with a sling shot i might have a chance sending you a note hahahaha- .We did make it up to Matheson last year . But that was a trial run..Been looking for good Land. So traveling is in the plans this year- should be up in Nipigon this year- Anyway we could get together? I promised my wife we would go fishing. so we have to go North. Love the North. This way when you go to Sarnia you can really say you have been South. I was also in Miami ---(MANITOBA) HAHAHAHAHA----Only in Canada EH? ----Orv-------------ps--- We do have a GREAT country--- North America is a beautiful continent. Traveled alot of the Canada and the US when i was young- ya i know --- (stuck in that time warp- ) BUT the fishing is Fantastic -the winters are cold and the wood stoves makes it home-


----------



## Orvil

YUP-------------------My idea of a CHEVY -PICKUP------hahahahahaha


----------



## pogobill

Well, we finally shook the cob webs off and got back to work. We really need to get these buildings done this year.
We went out a bought some "Barn Red" stain and the "Missus" started giving the barn a good going over. She's just about got the whole thing done, and it only took a couple of days!










There was just no stopping her










I poked around and built a couple of doors to put up in the loft, and I also built a beam to hang a block off over the gable end.... just for show, but I did use it to haul the door up to the second floor.










Tomorrow may be a break as it is supposed to rain, so perhaps we'll work on the inside, or maybe grease and change the oil in the car! Gotta play with the toys sometimes!


----------



## pogobill

Well, we've been back at it. Spent a couple of days up on the ladder working on the south end of the barn. Hope to get this end done before it gets too hot. My wife pre-painted the boards and after a day of drying I started putting them up.



















Legs are sore and the knees are shot, so I think I may work on level ground for a day to get my legs back!

We've also slowly been working on the yard and getting some of the landscaping done. I made good use of my box scraper and ripped up and levelled some of the pond construction area and threw some pasture grass down. It's been a few weeks, but the grass is coming in nice. The pond has also stopped leaking so bad, and is actually holding water now. Grass and plants are starting to fill in around the pond and it's starting to look a little better.



















We have a slew of guests living in the pond, hopefully they keep the fly population down.










Here's an update on the Woodpecker hole in our tree.










It's this springs babies. They are getting big and sure make a racket at feeding time. They are cool to watch. I'm sure they'll be trying out their wings any day now. They are both female, so I can understand why the father is flitting around here in a state of frenzy!

Well, that's it for now. Time to get out there and get at it.
Cheers


----------



## pogobill

Well, just a bit of an update, the barn is finally done. Spent the day cleaning out all the left over scraps of wood, gathered up all the tools and put everything out in the shop.









Today we either cut the grass or get started at finishing the garage.


----------



## Thomas

Soon the leaves will have tint color.


----------



## Raughan

I have to say Bill, I'm so thankful for this thread you've made as its given me countless ideas on what to do with our yard out here. Looks like you guys have a beautiful property back there & it seems to look better with every project you complete & every photo you post. I hope when we get done with ours it looks even a fraction as good as your place there. Thanks again for all the great ideas & I'm looking forward to seeing your next batch of photos documenting your progress & fantastic workmanship. Starting to make me think I may have to get a thread started with a few photos of my own...


----------



## pogobill

Thanks for your kind words Raughan. It's been a lot of work, but it's sure gratifying when things start coming together. There is still lots to do, been working at the shop for the past week and catching up on the yard work. It'll soon be time to get at winterizing and get ready for snow removal!
I think it would be great if you start a thread as you do stuff around your place. I think it's great to see the parts of the country where the members live and enjoy watching their projects as they progress.
Look forward to your thread! It's fun, entertaining and sometimes you just need to be able to kick back and showcase the progress you've made on your property. When you think there is no end to all the work, you can look back and see just how far you've come.... takes the pressure off!
Cheers
Bill


----------



## pogobill

Well, even though we've not been posting here for a bit, doesn't mean we've not been busy. So glad to have the barn done, now we are trying to get the shop closed in before the winter.

















We finally got the paint
on the garage and the gable ends done. Spent many hours ripping 2 " battens and cutting and fitting the trim. Been working at it pretty steady now, between rain falls and pushing to get it done. Hopefully I'll be all done with the outside of this building come October.




















Once we have it done, I may post another picture or two.


----------



## pogobill

*Done*

Well, I finally have the construction end of the garage done. I was worried I wouldn't make it before the snow came, as there was just so much to do on it.
Well, it's done! Now a major clean up is in order, then I'll hopefully get a good run at the electrical!










Next year I'll start the landscaping!


----------



## Tarp_man

*Storage building*

That is quite the building. The scissors trusses that you have will provide you with much needed additional height on the inside of the building. By doing this, you can place tall storage items in there without increasing the height of the building.


----------



## pogobill

*Small scale wood hauling*

It's been a little quiet around here for a few months. Long winter and lots of snow, and I know that just about everyone knows what that's like this year.
I usually start to gather firewood in March when the temperature is not so cold, and the wood a gather is usually for two years ahead. This year I have been digging into next years wood, due to the early start of winter. It's been a long one, and more to go, it seems!
Seeing as the snow is too deep yet to haul wood with the tractors, I've decided to build a sled to haul wood behind the snowmobile.









]



















The black sled with the gear on it, at the end of the line, fits perfectly on top of my wooden one.... just blind luck... for the trip out to the woods !! I have a bag of bungee cords to hold the gear down, and a few small ratchet straps to secure the wood to the big sled. There is also a small area on the back of the snowmobile to haul a bit of gear as well. I've set the sled up to carry 8' logs, but I this particular day I dropped a couple of dead Ironwood trees, and couldn't budge much over 4' long! We'll see how the sled holds up and I'll make changes to it if need be, as I use it more. I've braided eyes into the ends of the tow cable to fasten it to the sled, they seem to be holding up. Anyone interested in knowing how to braid cable, I'll post a few pictures and an explanation if you'd like.
If this rig works out, I'm going to attempt a larger unit for hauling logs behind the tractor..... for next year!


----------



## farmertim

Bill is that a steel cable? I was shown a very simple "Japanese splice" for steel cable that is quick and strong. Looking forward to seeing your braiding. I love knots and ropes etc, my great grandfather was a master mariner who thought my dad who taught me many things about knots and their uses.
Cheers


----------



## pogobill

Yes Tim, that is a steel cable. I braided a couple of loops in the ends to allow me to hook the cable to the sled. What's that Japanese splice you speak of? You have my interest!


----------



## Cublover

I've been using a plastic toboggan to move my wood to the porch. I have to hold it back a little, which works way better than a wheel barrow on ice. 

For dragging wood up Capt Jack's hill, I will be bolting some angle iron to a car hood that we will pull up with his 1957 Case loader. There is a lot of wood on that hill, but it's too steep to walk up, let alone carry logs. About 25-30 grade
We will cut it 5' long and strap it down sideways.


----------



## pogobill

An old car hood, eh? Should be able to put a good load of wood on that! I haul wood around the house with that black sled, or a wheel barrow. I have an experiment going with one of my wheel barrows, just to see how it will go for the winter. When cleaning up the paddock after the horses, the wheel barrow is a chore to push around even empty! The wheel sinks into the snow, of gets stuck in hoof prints and it's aggravating! So I fastened a trailer fender, upside down under the wheel and it acts like a ski! Glides thru the snow, and sails over the hoof prints. Works great.
As for the sled that I haul behind the snow machine, I need to finish building the log rack for the top of it. Then I should be able to haul at least six 8' logs on it to get them home for processing. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Cublover

pogobill said:


> An old car hood, eh? Should be able to put a good load of wood on that! I haul wood around the house with that black sled, or a wheel barrow. I have an experiment going with one of my wheel barrows, just to see how it will go for the winter. When cleaning up the paddock after the horses, the wheel barrow is a chore to push around even empty! The wheel sinks into the snow, of gets stuck in hoof prints and it's aggravating! So I fastened a trailer fender, upside down under the wheel and it acts like a ski! Glides thru the snow, and sails over the hoof prints. Works great.
> As for the sled that I haul behind the snow machine, I need to finish building the log rack for the top of it. Then I should be able to haul at least six 8' logs on it to get them home for processing. We'll see how it goes.


 Did you put metal strips on the bottom of the runners to keep them from wearing down too fast? If they drag over rocks it might eat them alive. Are they oak runners? (after looking at the pics again they look like pine)

It might work better to put the rack one one side with good stout eyelets to hook the straps to on the rack and other side. Otherwise, you may have to shove the logs on from the back. 
My little trailer is set up that way so I can load from the side. It hauls mowers and brush mostly.


----------



## pogobill

Hey Cub,
No Oak and no runners, I'm afraid! Spruce 2 x 6 runners and 3/4" plywood (Maple was all I had laying around)
I just used scraps and leftovers from some projects I had on the go around here. If the sled works out, I'll finish it up with either plastic or Teflon runners under it, attached to the skids, or maybe fashion something out of left over steel roofing that I have. Should be easy to keep snow under it, as I have a small 6 x 6 that I plan on using once the snow starts to go. 
I like the idea of the side loader! I think I may change my plans to accommodate that.


----------



## Cublover

pogobill said:


> Hey Cub,
> No Oak and no runners, I'm afraid! Spruce 2 x 6 runners and 3/4" plywood (Maple was all I had laying around)
> I just used scraps and leftovers from some projects I had on the go around here. If the sled works out, I'll finish it up with either plastic or Teflon runners under it, attached to the skids, or maybe fashion something out of left over steel roofing that I have. Should be easy to keep snow under it, as I have a small 6 x 6 that I plan on using once the snow starts to go.
> I like the idea of the side loader! I think I may change my plans to accommodate that.


Anything to help a friend.


----------



## pogobill

Well, it's that time of the year when is too nice to stay inside, but the spring mud is too restricting to attempt anything outside. So after a bit of humming and hawing, I decided to let the great outdoors dry up a little and get a start at the laundry room down in the basement. I've been promising for over a year now so the time has come.... at least that's what my wife said!

Here's were I left off last year.  Shameful!









Moving along a little









A little more









Almost there!









Just need to hook the drain up for the sink, and move the washing machine down stairs beside the dryer. Then I'll put a bit of a shelf around it all and we should be done! I hope!!


----------



## jhngardner367

WOW! That looks great,Bill !
I'll bet MAMA is real happy,eh ?


----------



## Thomas

Work like that no wonder your to do list is long....nice.


----------



## pogobill

Yes John, mama is happy! Happier this morning, as we had a big gathering yesterday and I recruited a few guests to get the washer moved down the stairs! Made papa happy with that!
Thanks Thomas, I do try to do a decent job. Sometimes it works out, sometimes it doesn't! Still have a lot to do, but it should be done soon.


----------



## jhngardner367

By the way,Bill,how's the horse doing? Any long term problems,or is it ok,now ?


----------



## pogobill

The horse is doing fine, thanks for asking. She has a couple of battle scars, but she's doing real well!


----------



## Cublover

pogobill said:


> Yes John, mama is happy! Happier this morning, as we had a big gathering yesterday and I recruited a few guests to get the washer moved down the stairs! Made papa happy with that!
> Thanks Thomas, I do try to do a decent job. Sometimes it works out, sometimes it doesn't! Still have a lot to do, but it should be done soon.


I've been offering a food bribe to get some 'guests' to help move daughter's fridge upstairs! No taker's yet!


----------



## pogobill

Well, got 'er done.

















Time to get outside and finish some old projects, and start some new ones.


----------



## farmertim

pogobill said:


> Yes Tim, that is a steel cable. I braided a couple of loops in the ends to allow me to hook the cable to the sled. What's that Japanese splice you speak of? You have my interest!


Bill.
I will take a video of me doing it and post it. 
If I can upload it!


----------



## pogobill

Well, the weather has been pretty good for the last little while. Got a lot of yard work done while the temperatures were low and the rain held off.
Found the weather strips for the roof of the garage! I'd was wondering where they were.... and how I was going to install them!?! Wish I'd had my hands on them when I was installing the roof.
Anyways, they are in and all is good









Had a chance to work at the "Mancave" while the weather was either too hot to work outside, or when it was raining. Worked at getting the insulation and vapour barrier installed, then went ahead and installed the boards on the outside of the tool crib and "office" area. Just need to cut the battens and the trim and get that installed.









Started getting the interior walls done and got a good run at the drywall this past week. Just need to build some windows, then I can finish up the drywall and start mudding. 


























Perhaps today I'll clean up some of the scraps from the construction and start with the planer again to make the window frames.


----------



## jhngardner367

WOW!! That looks great !
I know I'm in Arkansas,but it sure makes me want to visit ! LOL!


----------



## Thomas

Mancave???? looks more like showrrom...nice..very nice.


----------



## pogobill

Thanks guys! Got a lot of work done, but there is still a lot to go. When I get it advanced a little further, I'll post some pictures again.


----------



## pogobill

Spent the day cleaning up, and turning all the scrap pine pieces into kindling for the stove.
Did a little more on the Mancave, started to have fun with it.... it's really taking shape now.









Need to build the windows for it now. I made the windows extra deep so that eventually , as money permits, they'll be combo windows / display cases. Hope it turns out.










Anyways, that's all for the shop for now. I may squeeze in a little taping and mudding in the mornings and get at the chores later in the day.... We'll see how that goes!


----------



## Cublover

I have a 1929 Tokhiem gas pump. It's rough. Too many rocks and the back is missing.
I keep a coat of house paint on it and it looks good from a distance. 
Love what you are doing with the place.


----------



## jhngardner367

Bill,
If I ask nice,.....can I live there ??LOL!
Love it..GREAT JOB !


----------



## pogobill

Cublover said:


> I have a 1929 Tokhiem gas pump. It's rough. Too many rocks and the back is missing.
> I keep a coat of house paint on it and it looks good from a distance.
> Love what you are doing with the place.


Thanks cub. I've been wanting a space of my own for some time. It's been a fun project.
Hang on to that Tokhiem pump, could be worth a lot of money!


----------



## pogobill

jhngardner367 said:


> Bill,
> If I ask nice,.....can I live there ??LOL!
> Love it..GREAT JOB !


Thanks John, like I was saying to Cub, it's been a fun project. 
A part from the cold in the winter and the blackflies, mosquitoes, horse and deer fly's in the spring and summer, I'd rethink that "moving North" business!


----------



## jhngardner367

Oh.yeah !
I spent some time there while training with the Canadian Military. That was enough for me!
I swear I saw some with RCAF markings ! LOL!


----------



## Cublover

pogobill said:


> Thanks cub. I've been wanting a space of my own for some time. It's been a fun project.
> Hang on to that Tokhiem pump, could be worth a lot of money!


I saw it in a field years ago. I knew the woman that owned the farm. 
When I asked about it, she said,"Are you going to sell it?" I told her "Never".
She told me that I could have it then, free.
Hauled it home in the 47 Dodge PU the next day!


----------



## Country Boy

We used to have an old hand pump gas pump here on the farm. My dad used it until the mid '70s until the underground tank sprung a leak. It was about 8-10' tall, had a five or six gallon glass reservoir on top that you would fill by pumping the lever on the side back and forth. Then the container would empty by gravity when you would squeeze the handle on the end of the hose. He ended up selling it to a collector probably 20 years ago because it was rusting to pieces in the yard and it was in the way. It was still bolted to the concrete base over the underground tank.


----------



## pogobill

Those are great old pumps. You can still get parts for them to restore them. A little out of my price range, I'm afraid! I have a picture taken by my wife when we were on a bike tour through British Columbia. We stopped at an old gas station that I remembered from the old days that had two of these pumps still in service... Man they were still there! The station had three.... pretty much two in service and one being repaired. They were great!


----------



## Cublover

pogobill said:


> Those are great old pumps. You can still get parts for them to restore them. A little out of my price range, I'm afraid! I have a picture taken by my wife when we were on a bike tour through British Columbia. We stopped at an old gas station that I remembered from the old days that had two of these pumps still in service... Man they were still there! The station had three.... pretty much two in service and one being repaired. They were great!


I figured out how I will replace the back that is missing on my pump.
I'm gonna do the bodywork on the front, paint it, wax it up and roll fiberglass mat and resin over it. When it sets up I can pop the piece off. Either use the piece as is or wax it up and lay another couple layers inside, then break the 'single use' mold off the outside.
The metal shop would charge me over $100. to bend one. My brake is too short. I'd have to make it in 2 pieces and weld.
I would have about $30. in resin to clone it out of glass.
I though about making it out of wood, but I don't think that would hold up well outside.


----------



## GTcollector

I just spent an hour reading this thread, thanks Bill, I feel like I've been on a vacation adventure. Your workmanship is great and attention to detail none better. thanks for all the pictures


----------



## jhngardner367

William,
What are you using for heat in it?


----------



## pogobill

It's a work in progress GTcollector, glad you are enjoying the thread. I should get back at updating it one of these days.
As for heat John, I'm not going to heat the whole thing. The small shop area and the mancave, I may through an electric heater in there for the winter, i have a shop one in the shed that works great. Those are the only areas that are insulated at this time. In the future, I may consider more insulation and perhaps a a pellet stove to heat it up.


----------



## Raughan

Beauty job there Bill!



Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill

*Man cave*

Well, it's been a bit of a scramble to get things done. Had to get in my quota of fire wood and clean up the yard a little,, and being laid up for a few months, it's been a tough go. I had a semi load of trees out in the yard that have been here forever, brought in by the previous owner, so this spring I went through that and salvaged what I could and cleaned up the rest. I then used the tractor to clean and level the area and felt sorry for this little old tree that was in amongst the logs that were laying on the ground. I decided to save it and cleared around it. Glad I did, cause the thing is full of apples now!

BUT I did get a chance to get back at the shop construction and put a push on for the last couple of weeks. I finished the outside of the Mancave, built and installed the windows. Got the drywall completed and finished up the paint and trim this week. The floor will wait til next year I think. Used recycled paint for the interior, so we'll see how that holds up ( half the price of regular paint). Also ripped and planed the remaining barn boards, as needed for the trim. Just need a bit of furniture now and we're done!

This is pretty much going to be the outside, although I may nail up a few more signs.









This is the inside of my retreat. The little woman is glad I'm getting my "Toys" out of the house!









This is a door push that I made for my Door. A nice piece of maple that I burnished a Coke sign on to to give it a vintage look.









And finally the "tool Crib". I'll keep this area for the tools and such as well as using it for my portable work bench. I may heat this area as well so I can tinker in the winter.









Time now to clean up the remainder of the shop and get everything organized before the snow comes. If this morning is any indication, it could be here by the weekend!


----------



## jhngardner367

Love looking at the "Mancave", Bill !
I'm still trying to figure out how to get it on a truck....... LOL!


----------



## Country Boy

Excellent work Bill! You got me dreaming of converting my old granary into a man cave, though its in a poor location (out back behind the barn). Nice old building with 10"x10" beams and 3" thick floors. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Thomas

Outstanding Bill..outstanding.
Has new old country store look.


----------



## pogobill

Well Thanks guys! I had a bit of fun with it, and a part from a few 2 x 4's and some drywall, I used pretty much what I had laying around from what I used to build the barn and the garage. Got the door from the ReStore. 
I was going for the vintage store / gas station look, the store area on one side and the one car service bay on the end. A few more shelves, some trinkets and a few signs and pictures to put up and we're good to go.


----------



## pogobill

Well, Christmas is fast approaching and EVERYONE is scrambling to get things done! I, on the other hand, have decided that it would be a great idea to turn the house upside down and remodel the downstairs powder room!
We decided to install a shower in the main floor bathroom, in the area of the original storage cupboard. Then, since we moved the laundry room to the basement, we would turn that area into a pantry / storage area.
The first task was to remove the fixtures, then bust the floor out.
Once the room was stripped back as far as I wanted to go, I had to change the electrical around, move the exhaust fan and relocate the switches and the add a few lights. We then redid all of the plumbing to fit a new shower stall, which was the point of the renovation, moved the toilet over to accommodate the shower, and and relocated the sink next to the toilet. The other purpose of the renovation was to separate the main floor bathroom from the kitchen area with an extra set of doors. So, to sum it up, when we enter the old bathroom area, we are actually entering the (very small) hall to the pantry and the bathroom. One door to the right will go to the pantry, and the door to the left will go into the new bathroom!

This is the original two piece bathroom.









Here we are, all gutted out! Looks sooooo small!









Here we have the shower in, and are trying to figure out a pattern for the floor. We are kind of looking at a vintage '20's or '30's look!









Here is the completed floor! The big square will be in the bathroom, and the small square will be in the small hall area, with a wall and door separating the two areas.









This is the ceiling cove I installed to give it that bit of a finished look.









And finally, here's a peek at the bead board and the molding that will finish off the bathroom in that vintage look... I hope.









Hopefully it all works out, and I sure hope I can get it done before the kids get home next week!
We'll update y'all as long as the project doesn't derail!!


----------



## Thomas

Dang..looks like you won't be catching cabin fever this year Bill.


----------



## Country Boy

Looks great Bill! That floor reminds me of my grandma's old house in Milwaukee. It was built in the 1930s and had that black and white subway tile in the bathroom. The house was all original from when they built it, including the decorative plaster cove around the top of each room. It was really a shame when we had to sell it when my grandma moved out at the age of 93.


----------



## pogobill

Got the plumbing finished today, and everything is all hooked up! Once that was all done, I got to the painting and hope to be done tomorrow. When that is complete, we'll install the toilet and sink, all the fixtures and fitting and we'll give it a rest til after Christmas!!










Well, got the fixtures in so now we have just enough time to get the tree up and hope Santa doesn't pass us by!


----------



## Cublover

Finally getting caught up on my reading. My bathroom looks more like an inside outhouse. You are really working for a slot in 'Better Homes and Gardens'!


----------



## jhngardner367

SHOOT! Just as I was gettin' over bein' jealous of his "Mancave"!


----------



## pogobill

Thanks guys.... you know, "Happy Wife, Happy Life!" 

Got to get back at it today. Need to finish the floor going into the pantry area and get the shelves up and we're done!


----------



## pogobill

Well, got myself a new girlfriend today...... the wife says she hopes we'll both be happy. She said we were two of a kind and were made for each other.

|
|
\/

|
|
\/

|
|
\/






























Actually if you look closely, you might see my buddies mate in the barn in the background.
These guys are Standard Donkeys, Max and Molly are their names. The gal we got them from rescued them from a pretty sorry existence on some farm that had no idea about raising or caring for these guys. The female was haltered and tied in a barn stall for so long (read Years) that she has had to pretty much learn to walk all over again, and she is so stiff and rigid that she can barely reach the ground to graze or eat. I watched the poor thing try to get down on one knee to pick a bit of green hay off of the barn floor.
Anyways, they are here now and should have a pretty cozy time of it from here on in.


----------



## ben70b

I'm hoping my wife doesn't see that picture, she'll be wanting donkeys next! That's pretty cool!


----------



## Thomas

Good on you Bill.
Pics worth 1000 words.


----------



## farmertim

Great picture Bill, I knew you were a nice guy, this proves it.
Hope Molly's healing is quick. I hate to see any animal suffer.


----------



## pogobill

Well, the donkeys are doing very well! Man they are a laugh. Exact opposite to a horse. They sure love a scratch and a cuddle! We are going to sort some permanent accommodations out for them here in the next little while. Once we have the chickens and ducks sorted!!
I'll have to post a few pictures and throw out a little commentary if I can figure out what happened. It was all quiet on the home front til them birds showed up!!


----------



## pogobill

Well, here's my mate, first thing in the morning! What a maroon! This is Max and he doesn't miss a thing! That's a "Maroon, not Moron!!








He's a smart dude, loves the old man (that would be me) and he don't take no nonsense off them horses! He's very territorial, and looks after old Molly, 24/7. Found out she's 30+ years old. Poor old thing!!


----------



## jhngardner367

He looks pretty happy,Bill.
How is Molly doing ?


----------



## pogobill

Been working diligently on the chicken coop and the duck house. I think I need my head examined!! It's been a trip that's for sure. Know nothing of them critters, but I'll do most anything for the wife. She's having a great time with all the chickens and the ducks, and I must say, I'm having a bit of a laugh and enjoying it myself. One thing, those ducks are some kind a pigs! No offence ben70b The chickens are way less nasty than those dang Ducks!!, And I'd probably have a pig over a duck in the future!!

Anyways, here we are laying out the foundation for the coops, putting down gravel for drainage and digging a trench for 1/2" galvanized hardware cloth to keep the varmints from digging in under the coops.









Got the cloth in and laid out the pressure treated lumber for under the coops.










I built the coops and the roofs up in the shop where I had power, and no mosquitoes! worked well. Hauled the roof sections down to the site with my jib boom and a bit of rope, and set them in place. Worked well!










Got the roofs fastened in place and now I just need to throw on the sheathing... gotta get them ducks out of the basement!!










Sheathing just about done, just need to get at the roof and get it weather proofed.










One roof complete!!










Roof number two done and a bit of paint applied to the Chicken coop!










Got the run built in sections out in the shop, painted and installed. Used a pile of steel roofing that had left over for the run. Glad to use it and not waste it. The roof is Blue and green, but i don't think the Birds really care!










Got the duck door built, needs more work. The chicken coop needs a whole new door. That'll be next.









Doors are built and installed. Just needs a little finesse and we are on to a new project. A little landscaping and it's a done deal!









Well, that's it for now! The chickens and the ducks are outside and happy! Read " the birds are now the wife's problem"!!:lmao:
The next little project will be a dock / ramp for the ducks t get in and out of the pond, then I'll be off working on shelter for the donkeys and get them out of the barn!! I hope to get at this in the week ahead.


----------



## pogobill

jhngardner367 said:


> He looks pretty happy,Bill.
> How is Molly doing ?


Molly is doing well, the vet was out this past week and checked all the critters. Seems they are all doing just fine. Molly is a tough old girl!


----------



## pogobill

Seems as though the birds are all getting along... so far!! Hope they are comfy!


----------



## Thomas

Got feeling Max is the yard boss. 
That's darn good idea on the coops Bill.


----------



## farmertim

Hey Bill, are those chickens Plymouth Rocks? We've been offered some from a girl around the corner from us. $5.00 each they just started laying!


----------



## pogobill

farmertim said:


> Hey Bill, are those chickens Plymouth Rocks? We've been offered some from a girl around the corner from us. $5.00 each they just started laying!


Yes Tim they are Plymouth Bard Rocks. We also have three New Hampshire cross. They are not laying yet, maybe in August.


----------



## Thomas

"We also have three New Hampshire cross. They are not laying yet, maybe in August."

We known to be a little slow at times.


----------



## pogobill

Thomas said:


> "We also have three New Hampshire cross. They are not laying yet, maybe in August."
> 
> We known to be a little slow at times.


So how do we speed up your chickens Thomas!:lmao:


----------



## Thomas

"So how do we speed up your chickens Thomas!"
Put fox outside of coop that should get there attention.


----------



## pogobill

Amazing! After an investment for a few chickens, and countless hours and dollars invested in their accommodations, we are finally reaping the benefits. Our Bards started laying and this is what we got! Thought you'd all like to see what a couple of $800.00 eggs look like!!:dazed:


----------



## jhngardner367

As the farmer with gas once said " This too,shall pass !"
Now they're laying,it should get better .


----------



## Thomas

The golden eggs.


----------



## pogobill

Well, it's getting mighty windy around here John, seems the eggs are starting to come fast and furious.....well production is increasing somewhat, we are well below $100.00 each now and hoping for bigger gains!!
I showed them chickens your post Thomas, about the foxes... seems to be working quite well!!


----------



## Cublover

Talk nice to a duck and she will give you an egg. Found that out today.


----------



## pogobill

Yes, cub, I read your post! I was out searching for duck eggs yesterday, but we are a few weeks off before that starts happening.
Seeing as we kicked the donkeys out of the barn and fixed up the horse shelter for them, I decided to fix up the lean to on the barn for the horses. Seems only fair. Besides, it needed some work to make it look finished.
Here's what it looked like....








Here, I just finished staining it this morning.









Here's poor old Max. He can't seem to figure out why he's not very good at "Hide and go Seek"!








Well, hopefully that is it for the barn. I need to think about a run in shed to store some of the equipment around here. We'll see if that materializes in the future.


----------



## Thomas

Indeed your critters are living the good life Bill.


----------



## pogobill

Well, we've been trying to make things a little easier and more efficient around here, so we finally got a trailer that could make hauling hay a little more cost effective. Worked well, and the trailer is also a car trailer... wink wink, nudge , nudge!! 7 rounds and 30 squares! I'm happy!









We are also knocking down a few trees and working a little on getting things done around here. Had a couple of dead trees in the back, and a big old pine that needed to come down before it took the side of the house off!



















Then after the heat exhaustion, I decided to work in the shop and lay the floor in the mancave!! lots of work, but it was nice and cool in there!!
Here's the old room with the concrete floor....










And after with the hand hune, hand crafted Willow plank flooring made by some lad in Finland I think, named C. Hina. Almost seems like plastic or something like that!?!?!










May head to the car show tomorrow, If I do, I'll throw a few pictures up here as well.
Cheers


----------



## jhngardner367

Bill,
Can you adopt me,and let me sleep in the man cave???LOL!


----------



## Thomas

You should change your sig name to Eginzier Bunny...you just keep going and going..... 

"Can you adopt me"
Your kind late asking John,bunch of us already sent in the paper work to Bill.


----------



## pogobill

Got my makeshift furniture in place, got a couple of minivan seats last year, cheap. Works for me!










I've also been poking around the garage area trying to get some back fill around the foundation. Been long enough getting to that project, but I am happy with the results. Now I can walk straight into the garage without tracking in mud (just sand) and I don't need four wheel drive to get up over the lip of the garage floor with the car!


















The next step is to beat back the wilderness and clean up the property out along the fence line. If I can get that done this year, next year we are going to take a run at building an equipment run in shed out back. It's been such a great fall around here. It was cold early on, and the leaves all took a beating, but the last week has been great! Tee shirt weather.... ends Friday, I hear.


----------



## Thomas

Nice..just plan nice workman ship Bill!!!


----------



## pogobill

Well it's been a while, and it's time to get back to work I suppose. Had a fox cruising the property a while back, got one of our ducks and one of our chickens. Can't seem to catch the critter, so we decided to put a fence up, out back of the chicken coops to give the birds a safe yard to run around in.
My wife thought it a good idea to use the old wire fence from the back yard for the birds, and put the new fence at the house. Well, we've talked about doing that for a couple of years so we had a road trip to out to a saw mill on the island and picked up a load of lumber. A pickup box full of 1 x 4 x 4' and a trailer load of cedar scraps.








I'm going to attempt a split rail fence out along the highway with the scrap pieces... we'll see how that goes. forty bucks a bundle!
Anyways, the cedar 1 x 4 's were rough and we got a good deal on them. I trimmed them up and ran them through my plainer and they came out great. Also got two huge bags of cedar shavings after all was said and done!









It was a hot and humid time to be doing a fence, but there doesn't look like there will be any change in the weather, at least for the time being.







]

Glad it's done, and glad that old wire fence is gone.... to a new area. We'll see how that project goes.


----------



## jhngardner367

You sure it was a fox,and not a weasel , Bill??When I lived in Michigan's Upper Peninsula,by Marquette, we thought we had a fox killin' our chickens.
Heard a noise,opened the door,....and saw a bear,not 20 feet from me.

Shut the door,..really quick !!


----------



## Thomas

Darn nice workmanship Bill!!!,I can't let my Mrs. see your pics for she will want fence as such.
Post in the ground how did you protect them from rot..grease,oil,wrap them,do you plan to stain or paint fence when dry?

Put up game cam you'll be surprise what visit at night or when your not looking.


----------



## pogobill

Back again for another posting!
John, it was a fox, I've seen him and been out to get him. Not much luck, so up went the fence. Been good around here ever since.








Thomas, I have pretty good drainage around the fence area so they are just untreated cedar. Hopefully they'll last longer than I do!!
The front yard fencing is pretty much done now. More a visual barrier to stop the horses if they should ever get out again. Built two cribs, one either side of the driveway, to act as gate posts. Was a way better idea than digging posts holes.... until we had to start filling the darn things with rocks! And it was hot!! The two bundles of slabs for the zig zag type split rail looking fence cost me just over 80 bucks, enough for the two fences, probably around 300 feet worth or more,

















and enough to do two sides and the back of the wood shed.... my latest project.









The steel roofing should be here some time this coming week, so I'll have to pick that up and get it installed before the weather cools off!!


----------



## jhngardner367

Bill,
When do you normally get the first snows,there ?
Also,are you going to cover the walls,or leave them like that ,for "seasoning" the wood?


----------



## FredM

pogobill said:


> Yes, cub, I read your post! I was out searching for duck eggs yesterday, but we are a few weeks off before that starts happening.
> Seeing as we kicked the donkeys out of the barn and fixed up the horse shelter for them, I decided to fix up the lean to on the barn for the horses. Seems only fair. Besides, it needed some work to make it look finished.
> Here's what it looked like....
> View attachment 25249
> 
> 
> Here, I just finished staining it this morning.
> View attachment 25250
> 
> 
> Here's poor old Max. He can't seem to figure out why he's not very good at "Hide and go Seek"!
> View attachment 25251
> 
> Well, hopefully that is it for the barn. I need to think about a run in shed to store some of the equipment around here. We'll see if that materializes in the future.


really like your barn, just great


----------



## jhngardner367

FredM,
Bill's "man cave " is the envy of the forum ! 
I moved to Arkansas,after living my whole life in the cold winters of Michigan,.....but if I had a "man cave" like Bill's,I live in ALASKA ! :lmao::lmao:
Can't get him to adopt me,though !:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Thomas

Man w/your workmanship Bill I doubt very much you would have problem getting paycheck!!!


----------



## pogobill

Thomas said:


> Man w/your workmanship Bill I doubt very much you would have problem getting paycheck!!!


I'll forward your note to the boss!!!:lmao:


----------



## pogobill

jhngardner367 said:


> Bill,
> When do you normally get the first snows,there ?
> Also,are you going to cover the walls,or leave them like that ,for "seasoning" the wood?


The first snows are usually around the end of October, but it doesn't stick. After that, it's anyone's guess. I've been anywhere from knee deep at Christmas, to BBQ'ing in a tee shirt Christmas eve!
As far as the wood shed goes, it's staying the way it is, well ventilated. I need to put the roof on then it'll be done! The old wood shed had lattice on it but the bottom 2 feet was solid. That lower two feet of wood went right moldy! I think I will also have enough room to store the wood splitter in there as well.


----------



## jhngardner367

Yep, about the same weather trends in Michigan.
One year you'd see" trick-or-treaters" in light outfits,and the next,they'd be wearing snowsuits ! 
I remember one year hunting in a t-shirt,in late November,at 74°f,and the next morning we had 2 feet of snow !
I had one of my best hunts,that year,and filled the freezers !


----------



## FredM

jhngardner367 said:


> FredM,
> Bill's "man cave " is the envy of the forum !
> I moved to Arkansas,after living my whole life in the cold winters of Michigan,.....but if I had a "man cave" like Bill's,I live in ALASKA ! :lmao::lmao:
> Can't get him to adopt me,though !:lmao::lmao:


John G I noticed you put in an application for adoption, the man cave looks great


----------



## jhngardner367

Yeah,....but Bill rejected it,FredM,....says he already has too many weird things around there ! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## pogobill

Well it certainly is a bad time of the year to be working outside these days, but today we are having a bit of a reprieve from the heat and humidity (Thomas can help out here with the third H!) Yesterday, before it got too comfortable outside, I decided to continue with the woodshed while waiting for the roofing material to come in! No word as of yet. I dressed the building up a little with left over lumber, set the rood up to accept the roofing and hung my old tools on the front under the new roof lip. Got the two saws, the pitch fork, the post hole auger and the wheel from a neighbour that bought them without informing his missus!  Just need to figure out some signage for over the doorway.










I also thought I'd try and make a sign to put out on the front gate. It has been a bit of a challenge for me so far!










I thought I'd incorporate the design of piece we already had hanging on the barn. It's a "Georgian Bay Pine" piece that looks like the typical pine trees that are around this area... a bit windy for sure!










I'm thinking about boxing in the back of my sign and installing a solar light inside for a little more of an effect in the night!









We'll see how that goes!


----------



## dozer966

wow.... I went through this post quickly and I'm amazed. What beautiful place and workmanship. I spent my summers in the French area so I can imagine myself owning something like this for my near retirement, later on. I see nothing but pride and beauty.


----------



## jhngardner367

Hey,pogobill,
How about an old-west sign:
Dusty's Woodshed
Drafts,..free ! ":lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Thomas

Craft an you are Bill.


----------



## pogobill

Thanks Dozer966, it's been a work in progress...never ending! As one project gets finished an old one needs fixing!
Yes John, I think that's a good idea. I'll start looking at some signs and fonts and put something together! it might look pretty good. I like the old west theme for sure.
Thanks Thomas. I had to try out my new jigsaw and my old vintage band saw. We'll see how it all turns out in the end.
And yes, the roofing came in today, and it's outside on the trailer. Maybe tomorrow I'll throw it on if the weather cooperates.


----------



## pogobill

Was out thinking of ways to celebrate Canada's 150th Birthday, so I recruited some of the girls and boys to give me a hand!


----------



## pogobill

Here I go again! This place is a work in progress. So taking the lead from John (jhngardner367) and the old west theme, I've decided to carry on out by the wood shed and start building a drive in shed for some equipment. 
Got a late start this year as the rains were unrelenting and the flies were horrid! Finally got the area cleared for the shed and got 'er laid out. Time to begin the work.








I thought it would be great to just auger the holes, put in the rebar and pour concrete, then install the saddles for the 6 x 6 timbers and we would be away to the races. Man, the ground was hard and loaded with rocks! I split the valve back on my backhoe digging out an old Maple tree, so I had to bring in the big guns and get some holes dug. Brought the bottoms up to grade with compacted gravel and installed the sono tubes and bases.
















We decided to mix our own concrete as the delivery for such a small quantity was prohibitive. Picked up 90 back of ready mix and a cement mixer. We gave 'er on pour day and ended up finishing the pour in the dark! 









We got the saddles placed as we went and then gave the project a rest for a few weeks!! Glad this part was over!


----------



## pogobill

Got a few loads of 4" minus to pound into the ground and make a good base, then topped the area off with some crushed stone to eliminate the MUD! More to go!








Finally got the timbers sorted and laid out the back wall. Put it all together, stood it up and got it braced.







It was certainly a little more challenging with the front wall. I had to do it in three lifts as the shed is 40' long. Got it stood, put together and then plumbed the whole building. We are good to go and the frame work is good and solid. Used a lot of the left over pieces of 2 x 6 and 2 x 8's to build the corner bracing and bits and pieces. While doing that, it gave me a bit of time to think about the roof and how I want to put that all together.








Took a run at the roof this past week before the temperatures decided to take a dip. Took me two days to get the roof joists up! 2 x 8's 14' long hauled up the ladder one at a time..... The spirit is willing, but the body is weak! Maybe the mind is a bit weak as well!








I'll take a break now til after the New Years ( read June). I have a few ideas on how I'm going to finish filling in the front section, most likely a board and batten arrangement. Going to try and paint up a few signs to put on the front..... maybe, and I'll finish the sides in cedar slabs... again, maybe. The strapping and steel roof will go on soon after the money arrives!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Dang Bill, you are...... busting it out! I think it's great that they build on top of piers there. That's the way I've always built pole buildings. Looking sharp up there!


----------



## pogobill

Thanks Chris. Piers are great around here especially with the frost issues and I do worry these days about the amount of rain and how wet the ground can get. I dug the barn footings down as deep as I could and hit bedrock anywhere from 2 to 4 feet down. Used piers anchored to the bedrock. I don't think it will ever move.


----------



## Thomas

I guess the heck you have been busy Bill. 
Looking forward to more reads/pics.


----------



## pogobill

It's been a while, so I thought I'd throw in an update!
I've been slowly working on a shed to park some tractors in out of the weather. It's been a hard slug as the weather has been so hot and humid, not to mention the fires and the related evacuation alerts.
Anyways, I had the footings inspected and poured last fall, and I've spent the rest of the time tweaking my plans and putting lumber together. This week I'll try and get the framing inspected and then I'll throw the roof on. I have plenty of decent steel that I salvaged from the roofing job we had done on the house early this summer.
Just did a test fit!



Seems we are all good!!


----------



## Thomas

Another early sign of getting ready for winter.


----------



## pogobill

Yes, winter is coming at some point! Got my framing inspection done today, so now we are heading for the finish line! Starting the tin tomorrow. I salvaged all the tin from the house, as we had to put a new roof on the darn place this summer! Ouch!


----------



## pogobill

I would do a little before and after of the new house roof, but it doesn't look a whole lot different! The colour is more vibrant, it's done properly and the edge trim really sets it off. 








I need to remove and replace some eaves trough and fascia yet, but that will come in time.








We also extended the roof on the back of the house so the sun room lean-to roof spans the whole width of the house. It will be a nice covered area for the dogs and cats, and there won't be any snow and ice crashing onto the deck in the winter anymore!!








As a bonus, the dogs don't seem to drag as much dirt into the house now, and the cat lives out on the deck now, day and night!! 








I've finished the ceiling of the roof extension in pine to match the sun room, installed a couple of pot lights and a extra box for a future ceiling fan..... maybe I can get one from jeremy1 while he's moving!! 
Anyways, quite a bit of work left to finish it off and tie it into the house properly. I need to put the siding on outside of the extension and then match up the stain. Later, as there is way too much month left at the end of the money!


----------



## FredM

That is a neat home pogobill and in a great setting.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

That's a super neat house Bill. You build that? Looks very cozy. I bet that home has some Winter stories to tell! Thanks for sharing Bill!


----------



## pogobill

Didn't build the house, but pretty much built everything else. Finished up the board and batten on the addition, just got to get her stained before the snow fly's.








Ripped the old temporary stairs out and installed a brand new set of temporary stairs. Also wrapped the drive in shed and will get at some of the siding before the week is out!


----------



## oldmanfarmer

Your place looks great.
I lived just outside of Cambridge Mn, and my parents had a 140 acre farm in Milaca Mn, and do I ever miss the weather.
It snows a flake or 2 here in Ky and the Tp and milk fly off the shelves of the stores.

I actually think it feels colder here in Ky then it was in Mn.


----------



## Thomas

That's what I call retirement home...enjoying golden years.


----------



## oldmanfarmer

Did you use cedar for all of the siding ?
To bad it has to be sealed/stained. I'm one of those people that love raw wood. My house has rough cut 12" Cedar post for the front porch and 12" wide cedar planks wrapping the house.

I like the way you kept to details with the batons on the beams. Heck I just like everything about it.


----------



## pogobill

Thanks oldmanfarmer. Everything I've used is white pine. The main house is clad with white pine as well, and it's lasted 30 years so far. It's the best for me, as the saw mill is 5 minutes down the road from me!


----------



## oldmanfarmer

So when you say 2"x4" thats exactly what you get.


pogobill said:


> the saw mill is 5 minutes down the road from me!


----------



## pogobill

Pretty darn close! The 2 x 4's are 2" by 4", but lately I find that the mill I've been using is skimping a bit on the thickness, so it can be difficult to get a 6" brace made of 3 - 2x6's. Can be a pain in the butt and also makes it difficult to switch from rough lumber to finished lumber with the difference in thickness. Also, the inspector will only allow rough lumber for shed and things, not for building for human habitation!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

No kidding huh Bill? What's the rational behind that I wonder?


----------



## pogobill

We are require to use stamped, certified finished lumber for stick built house framing. Besides, the rough stuff is pretty rough. I've found 1" lumber that is anywhere from 3/4" to 1-1/4"! It's ok for barns and sheds, but if you are thinking of finishing the interior, it can be a challenge!


----------



## oldmanfarmer

Rough cut for a home would be pretty hard for the inspector to make sure the proper dried wood was used I bet. 
But it dose make a nice looking building.

Thanks for sharing Pogobill.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

pogobill said:


> We are require to use stamped, certified finished lumber for stick built house framing. Besides, the rough stuff is pretty rough. I've found 1" lumber that is anywhere from 3/4" to 1-1/4"! It's ok for barns and sheds, but if you are thinking of finishing the interior, it can be a challenge!


Ahhh I thought you meant for siding. I can see that being the case for framing. I've built two homes out of rough sawn lumber, one of them was even white wood (pine which is soft and goes to crap as it dries or sits in the sun, plus not structurally as sound). Nightmare, as you mentioned, though both places the lumber only varied about a quarter of an inch in either direction (felt for the owners drywall contractor!) The white wood framed house would scarcely even hold a nail.


----------



## dozer966

Hey pogo are you getting your wood from Jule. He was telling me he has not changed his dimensions in years.


----------



## pogobill

dozer966 said:


> Hey pogo are you getting your wood from Jule. He was telling me he has not changed his dimensions in years.


No, I'm getting it from Mike. It seems to be a little off on the sizes, but it works for me. I just get a little out of sorts when I put three 2 x 8's together and they don't equal the width of the 6 x 6's I bought from him as well!


----------



## deerhide

pogobill said:


> I would do a little before and after of the new house roof, but it doesn't look a whole lot different! The colour is more vibrant, it's done properly and the edge trim really sets it off.
> View attachment 39747
> 
> I need to remove and replace some eaves trough and fascia yet, but that will come in time.
> View attachment 39749
> 
> We also extended the roof on the back of the house so the sun room lean-to roof spans the whole width of the house. It will be a nice covered area for the dogs and cats, and there won't be any snow and ice crashing onto the deck in the winter anymore!!
> View attachment 39751
> 
> As a bonus, the dogs don't seem to drag as much dirt into the house now, and the cat lives out on the deck now, day and night!!
> View attachment 39753
> 
> I've finished the ceiling of the roof extension in pine to match the sun room, installed a couple of pot lights and a extra box for a future ceiling fan..... maybe I can get one from jeremy1 while he's moving!!
> Anyways, quite a bit of work left to finish it off and tie it into the house properly. I need to put the siding on outside of the extension and then match up the stain. Later, as there is way too much month left at the end of the money!


Looks sooooo much like my cousins house in the Annapolis Valley in Nova Scotia.


----------



## dozer966

That's to bad because I wanted to Raz him a bit and continue the family fude


----------



## deerhide

Sorry about that............mistake due to amount of apple cider consumed in the cellar of the old house!


----------



## pogobill

Well, I continued on the shed today after a trip to Toronto to participate in the celebration of our granddaughters 1st birthday! The trip and the cake took it's toll but I stayed at it. Weather was perfect, sunny and cool!
I worked on the last front panel and a bit of an initial sign design for one of the bays. I don't think paint or stain is in the cards for this year, but I will try and get some of the remaining siding installed before the snow fly's, and I have a ton of battens and trim to cut and install before I even think about stain. I may even just let it weather.








Finished sketching out the sign for while the panel was on the sawhorses in the shop.









I hope the sign will turn out all right. I'm going to try and to do a Cockshutt sign for the next bay over, then a FORD Tractors sign for over the last two bays. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Guest

Really nice so far. Scale and placement great.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Wow, that looks super sharp Bill! Nice Job. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## deerhide

Your shop front is going to be fabulous!Wow!
Years ago I took a wooden sign mfg. course and one of the items high on the importance list was a couple coats of top quality wood sealer. Do a trial on a piece of scrap....it can be tinted if wanted.
Gold leaf is a wonderful touch too. It's a bit pricey but lasts 40 years and is not hard to apply, just takes know how.


----------



## oldmanfarmer

wow. how did you get the trim over the farmall so perfect?


----------



## pogobill

Thanks for the tip deerhide, I'll be sure to give that a go.

The curves and trim were all done with my band saw and jig saw, oldmanfarmer. It was sort of a design as you go and a bit of trial and error.... more error than trial, I'm afraid!


----------



## Mallard5Farmhouse

Beautiful home!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## oldmanfarmer

looks great


----------



## pogobill

Still at it, between moving farm equipment for my brother-in-law and getting this years hay picked up! Lots of work yet, but we are moving forward with every board we nail on!

South side is done for now.








Tried my hand at a little scroll work on the top corner, seeing as I had to trim the last board anyways.








Hay tomorrow morning and the farrier tomorrow afternoon! So not sure how much I'll get done on the north side over the next day or so.


----------



## John M Mientus

Real Nice !


----------



## jhngardner367

Shucks fellas,...you ought to see his "Man Cave",...eh Bill ?


----------



## Mallard5Farmhouse

Man this place looks amazing! Love the pine trees too

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill

Thanks Mallard5Farmhouse. It is a work in progress. The spirit is willing but since the body is getting weak, the projects are getting fewer and farther between!!
Wow, I haven't posted since October! It's been a long winter, that's for sure. More of a normal winter from what I can remember when I was a youngster! Got a quick photo of the barn when I get home from town.








I don't now whether to put a post under the overhang and paint it, or just knock it down again like I did during the morning chores. Snow is melting and the snow is on the move!!

Managed to keep the path to the wood shed open. Sure got some bit of snow this year.








Even the cat is having a hard time stay out of the snow!








And the dogs..... not sure whats keeping them in the back yard? Must be the gate, as they could just step over the fence along the side of the yard if they were so inclined. They are good dogs!









Well, didn't spend all winter hibernating! I got motivated by the missus to clean out the attic loft area and make it habitable for the grandchildren. We mucked it out and cleaned up so we could decide what to do. I built a couple of twin beds out of some 2 x 4's and stained them up. We picked up a couple of mattresses and some bedding in the Buffalo Plaid motif that seems to be popular around here, and the missus sorted out the area. Also have a TV up there that has a built in DVD player in it so the kids can watch cartoons or play video games when they aren't out in the barn earning their keep!!


----------



## pogobill

Well, here we go again! 
I've been working on a building to store our hay this year, as the shelter Logic portable garage gave up the ghost after 4 or 5 years. It's time to put in something permanent, and since I still have a load of steel roofing left over from the house after we replaced the roof, and enough 6 x 6 timbers to get it started. I thought I'd better get at it!















Tomorrow I may get a few permanent gussets installed, and make sure everything is shored up nicely, then the roof joists go on.


----------



## dozer966

At it again I see. It never ends. My buddy had put up one of those big tarp enclosure I think it was 30' x60' two years ago. Well last winter it bit the dust with that Heavey snow pack. The farm budget doesn't allow for a permanent building this year so it's going to be tarps this year. Next year it's a full out massive barn for hay and gear.

It looks good. I can tell it's not your first one. How many animals do you feed. We are at 20 head of Brown and black Angus. A few of them will calve this fall or early winter. I think Pat is aiming for a heard of 50.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Looking good Bill. Are you putting a concrete floor in too?


----------



## pogobill

dozer966 said:


> At it again I see. It never ends. My buddy had put up one of those big tarp enclosure I think it was 30' x60' two years ago. Well last winter it bit the dust with that Heavey snow pack. The farm budget doesn't allow for a permanent building this year so it's going to be tarps this year. Next year it's a full out massive barn for hay and gear.
> 
> It looks good. I can tell it's not your first one. How many animals do you feed. We are at 20 head of Brown and black Angus. A few of them will calve this fall or early winter. I think Pat is aiming for a heard of 50.


Those portable garages sure can't hold up to the weather we've had around here the last few years, and those big coverall type buildings are sure a big investment! Stick built is the way I'm going, and according to mother, this is the last one!! 
Only four hay burners on our little spread, and no additions to the herd in the near future. My shed will hold 24 round bales and after 8 are used up, I get more tractor parking!!



Hoodoo Valley said:


> Looking good Bill. Are you putting a concrete floor in too?


No Concrete, as the budget is pretty tiny! I have some 3/4" clean laying around that will go in the bottom, then a floor of pallets. I have a ton of those. Only had to buy a couple hundred bucks worth of 2 x 6 and 2 x 8 rough as most of the other material was on hand. Oh, and those dang 6x6 pressure treated timbers needed to be purchased... the only thing left is the roof joists to be purchased this afternoon and I should be able to cobble the rest of it together with what is in my lumber pile. House wrap to keep the snow out, and maybe buy some siding next year.


----------



## pogobill

Still trying to get this thing done! I hope to be able to put hay into it this fall!















I have a lot of steel roofing left over from the house reno's, and a ton of 1 x 4" strapping, so hopefully it won't be long before I start putting the roof on. Tomorrow I need to finish cleaning up, and place the rest of the gravel.
Grand daughter is coming on Sunday, then on Monday, I start helping with the set up over at the International Plowing Match site! That is going to be awesome!!!!!!


----------



## pogobill

Well, volunteered for a few days over at the plowing match. Got a lot of water line installed for the camp grounds and got some bit of sun!! Then spent the last few days entertaining my granddaughter, then had a bonus visit from the new born grandson!!!
In the mean time, after everyone left, I put the roof on the hay shed, and started the cladding on the front of the building. I should have the front done this weekend. I'm afraid that the rest of the shed is going to be just house wrap to keep the snow out until next spring. Time to start hauling in the hay!!


----------



## dozer966

Looking sharp Pogo. I'm actually jealous. Can't wait till I move mine in its permanent spot and add to it.


----------



## pogobill

Pretty much got the shed done, but just used tarps to close it in for this year. Got a 36' x 12' tarp for $27.00 and three 12' x 10' tarps for $8.00 ea. at Princess Auto. A little house wrap for the sides and we are weather tight for just over $50.00!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Looks Awesome Bill. Nice job!


----------



## pogobill

Well, here it is... 2020..... I don't think many of us will forget the beginning of this decade any time soon!
Spent a lot of time this spring cutting the lawn and trying to keep the driveways clear of weeds.... it was pretty much futile with all the moisture in the form of rain and cool weather. Well that has changed!! The heat and the humidity has been unbearable! Thought it might be a great opportunity to lose a bit of weight, but the calorie intake, in the form of ice cold wobbly pops, has increased exponentially with the rise in the temperature. So much for working in the heat!
Picked up a load of rough lumber down at my local sawmill and took a run at finishing up the Hay Shed. Finished up the ends and figured that would be good enough for now. Keeps the rain off the hay so we are happy. It'll hold 24 rounds, so that's all I need for the year, plus 8 rounds in the barn and 300 small squares. I'm down to 8 and 80 now. Time to think about this coming year.








Spent a few of the warmer days pulling bulrushes out of the pond down by the barn, but I'll never keep up in this weather. Did I mention the flipped canoe and the soggy old timer!

The remainder of the rough sawn lumber went on the backyard shed to clean that mess up! This is pretty much how the shed was when we bought the place 10 years ago.








We pulled the tarps and installed white lattice. It did look somewhat better, but it was still a dumping point for all that had no place! The black house wrap must have grown on us, as we began to not notice. That's all getting sorted. Here we are today. been a hot hard couple of weeks.
























Cut in new windows into the shed to get more natural light. I must say, it makes the inside look twice as big as it used to. Just a bit of paint and stain and we're done.... for now.
Time for a break! This self isolation and physical distancing is hard work!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Quite a difference there bill!


----------



## LS AK

Bill,
What an incredible thread! Just joined the forum and this was the very first thread I've read start to finish. Thank you for sharing your journey and kudo's for your attention to detail in building your outbuildings. My wife and I are in Alaska and just starting our retirement/homestead journey on 6 acres. You have accomplished many of the things I look forward to doing. This thread has been a wonderful inspiration in many ways. Thanks again for taking the time to share!
Regards,
Kevin


----------



## pogobill

Thanks for the comments Kevin. It's been a great experience, and although I got in deeper than my skill set a few times, research and perseverance did pay off. 

Make sure you do a little planning, a few sketches perhaps of how you want your buildings laid out, and what you want them to look like. Surf the good old internet for some styles or ideas for buildings you may like. I did all my own building plans, but also did some research into construction details through the available resources on a government farm building site. It was a great help... especially designing my barn roof and how to bring it all together. Have fun, take many pictures as you go, and start your own thread here so we can follow along!

I spent a few years in Alaska in and around Delta Junction. Visited Fairbanks for a weeks R&R while helping develop a gold mine up in around the Goodpastor River area.... hence, my forum name! A great State and I made many good friends while I was there.

Trying to wrap up the shed.... it's coming along!


----------



## LS AK

pogobill said:


> Thanks for the comments Kevin. It's been a great experience, and although I got in deeper than my skill set a few times, research and perseverance did pay off.
> 
> Make sure you do a little planning, a few sketches perhaps of how you want your buildings laid out, and what you want them to look like. Surf the good old internet for some styles or ideas for buildings you may like. I did all my own building plans, but also did some research into construction details through the available resources on a government farm building site. It was a great help... especially designing my barn roof and how to bring it all together. Have fun, take many pictures as you go, and start your own thread here so we can follow along!
> 
> I spent a few years in Alaska in and around Delta Junction. Visited Fairbanks for a weeks R&R while helping develop a gold mine up in around the Goodpastor River area.... hence, my forum name! A great State and I made many good friends while I was there.
> 
> Trying to wrap up the shed.... it's coming along!
> View attachment 61475


Great advice, thank you. Our little slice of heaven is in Willow, Alaska. I have spent some time in Delta Junction and it is beautiful country. I am taking lots of pictures so once we get settled in I may start a thread as well!


----------



## bontai Joe

How in the world did I miss this thread for all these years? There is too much for me to possibly comment on all the wonderful and amazing stuff I read and admired. Stuff like the "Amish" clothes dryer like we use, the amazing craftsmanship in your buildings, problem solving skills, your fantastic collection of tractors, cars and trucks, and so much more. All I can say is that I envy you a lot, and that is not for what you have, but the fun you seem to have. The quality and joy of one's life is worth so much more than the trinkets we collect. You are doing well!


----------



## pogobill

Thanks Joe. I must say, it has been fun. Hopefully it will continue to be so!


----------



## jhngardner367

Good to see you still kickin' around,Bill.
God Bless you,and yours,my friend !


----------



## bontai Joe

Bill, one thing I have to ask. You mentioned a few times that you make your own windows as casually as if you were making a bologna sandwich. Where and how did you learn to make windows? Just cutting the glass is a skill set I have yet to learn. And multipane windows have lots of parts and tricky joints in the frame work.


----------



## pogobill

bontai Joe said:


> Bill, one thing I have to ask. You mentioned a few times that you make your own windows as casually as if you were making a bologna sandwich. Where and how did you learn to make windows? Just cutting the glass is a skill set I have yet to learn. And multipane windows have lots of parts and tricky joints in the frame work.


Joe, my windows are much like a bologna sandwich. They're alright, and serve a need! I don't make any windows for anything other than outbuildings, none for the house.
I made the transom windows for the upper level of the barn gables. A piece of plexiglass cut to fit a homemade frame. A little caulking and they don't leak. 
As for the shed, I bought a couple of dozen old single pane aluminum window panels that didn't have any frames. I plan on using them in a future greenhouse that I plan to build. I bought two extra for the shed, built 1 x 4 frame to hold the glass panel (with the aluminum frame around it) then ripped some 3/4 x 3/4 rails to hold them in. A bit of caulking when putting them together, and around the window itself they're good enough to let light in and weather out.
Any of the other windows, new or used, were bought as complete proper units. 
The skill set I'm working on so far is trying to drive a nail without leaving three hammer head divots in the wood around the outside of the nail!!


----------



## pogobill

jhngardner367 said:


> Good to see you still kickin' around,Bill.
> God Bless you,and yours,my friend !


So good to hear from you! God bless you and yours as well. Stay safe my friend!


----------



## bontai Joe

Not making hammer dents in the wood is done the same way you get to Carnegie Hall, practice, practice, practice.....


----------



## pogobill

Well, the construction starts again. This time it's a new greenhouse. Bought the windows a year ago... looks like they are out of a bunkhouse trailer or a mobile home. Single pain, but sheap!
Framing is underway!!! Built on a 6 x 6 pressure treated base, elevated to keep the greenhouse dry!. Hope this works out!


----------



## SidecarFlip

Think I would have used .40 retention lumber instead. You will have a moisture issue.


----------



## bontai Joe

I've never heard of .40 retention lumber. Is it engineered wood? Treated?

Looking forward to watching this greenhouse project. Bill, are you working off of a published plan or will it be your own design to fit the windows you bought?


----------



## SidecarFlip

.40 retention is pressure treated lumber, one in the same except there are 2 grades. I think 40 retention is marine grade and 30 retention is builder grade. The 40 is for building docks and such. None of it is cheap today. Kind of like bacon...lol

I have a sheet of .40 retention 3/4 plywood that has been leaning against the barn for a couple years in the weather and it looks brand new.


----------



## pogobill

I saw the greenhouse on the internet, so I drew up a plan to fit the windows I bought.
The base is pressure treated, the rest is going to get a couple of coats of stain. That should look after the moisture issues, along with proper ventilation. See above...."None of it is cheap today. Kind of like bacon...lol "

ps. I'm now down to 2 strips of bacon for Sunday morning breakfast!!


----------



## SidecarFlip

You said a mouthfull there (about lumber). it's come down a bit but is still very expensive. Steel went up at least 30% from a year ago and bacon is bumping 10 bucks a pack. Crazy. Don't even try the turkey bacon. Looks like bacon, cooks like bacon, tastes terrible. Even out dog won't eat it.


----------



## bontai Joe

I had a part time job in a grocery deli and we sold "Turkey ham". It was dyed pink and salt cured and artificially flavored to allegedly taste like a ham like substance (terrible). I always thought if it as synthetic food, something like Soylent Green. I don't understand the health benefits of eating stuff that has to be dyed, fortified, flavored and manufactured to approximate something it is not.


----------



## bontai Joe

pogobill said:


> I saw the greenhouse on the internet, so I drew up a plan to fit the windows I bought.
> The base is pressure treated, the rest is going to get a couple of coats of stain. That should look after the moisture issues, along with proper ventilation. See above...."None of it is cheap today. Kind of like bacon...lol "
> 
> ps. I'm now down to 2 strips of bacon for Sunday morning breakfast!!


I'm looking at a liquidation auction of a lumber/construction supplier and they have lots and lots of windows currently selling real cheap. I just might get me some and build a new greenhouse for myself.


----------



## unsquidly

Not sure how I have missed seeing this thread but now that I have all I can say is WOW.......Bill, this is outstanding dude.....This is one huge labor of love and it looks damn good, sir...............WOW


----------



## SidecarFlip

bontai Joe said:


> I had a part time job in a grocery deli and we sold "Turkey ham". It was dyed pink and salt cured and artificially flavored to allegedly taste like a ham like substance (terrible). I always thought if it as synthetic food, something like Soylent Green. I don't understand the health benefits of eating stuff that has to be dyed, fortified, flavored and manufactured to approximate something it is not.


All I can say is...Stay away from the turkey bacon. It sucks. Even the dogs won't eat it.


----------



## pogobill

Well, between the rain and the chores that need doing, I finally got most of the glass installed. You can't really tell, I guess, as it is glass!

















I'll spend the rest of the rainy days trying to get the basement finished up and get the outdoors winterized.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Killing frost here last night.... It's coming soon.


----------



## bontai Joe

Greenhouse looks GREAT!


----------



## SidecarFlip

Yes, it does. I'm no wood person. If I tried to build it, would be crooked. Give me a chainsaw and I can do wood...


----------



## pogobill

The greenhouse is completed as far as it is going to be, for this year. Next spring, I'll finish the landscaping and throw some stain on the wood siding. Benches are installed good enough to get the wood component, in out of the weather.


















Incorporated a garden shed into the back of the greenhouse.








Next on the agenda is to blow out the water lines, torch the burn pile and get sorted outside before the snow comes!


----------



## pogobill

Well, it certainly has been a while since I posted anything here. As I've said before, we are a work in progress!
We spent last summer suffering in the heat and had a load of hoarding material staying nice and cool in the basement! So, last fall we mucked out the basement, tore the wall board off and clean up the mouse mess! Fixed the areas that the mice came in ( seems to be fine now) then started to refinish the space for our use in the heat of summer.
Fresh insulation and vapor barrier, a new ceiling.









It's a bit of a low ceiling so I used pot lights to give a little extra room and avoid the dangers of busting light fixtures.










We decided to go with the wide plank tongue and groove pine to finish the basement. We like the wood, and we have a few areas of pine throughout the house already. The price was right, and the decision needed to be made quickly, as the price of lumber was going up daily!!


----------



## pogobill

I decided to remodel / redecorate the laundry room while I was doing up the basement. Drywall repairs, a storage closet and a space for the extra fridge and freeze. A new floor may be in the future, but not at todays prices!









And a couple of lockers for the seasonal clothes and the work clothes









And I managed to score myself a little work shop as well.









These are the strips of live edge that I cut and joined for a bar top over in the "Man Space" LOL


----------



## bontai Joe

I can actually smell the fresh cut wood........


----------



## pogobill

The basement is finished for now. It is a good spot to retreat after a day out in the heat. Cool and comfy!
We found a nicely restored old sideboard for the dining room so I scored the hutch out of the kitchen and made it part of the refreshment area. Found a retro fridge on sale and moved some of the older furniture down to fill the spaces. Even found my old bar stools lurking down in the basement before the renovations!
I had a half dozen tongue and groove planks left over, so I picked up a few more and built the wall unit to match the rest of the basement. I also used the leftover ceiling lumber from the laundry area to build the sliding doors. Pretty much used up all the lumber!

Finished Wall Unit









Live edge bar









Play area for the grandkids in the foreground and a play area in the back for Granddad!









Now to wrap up the fence and paddock areas!


----------



## pogobill

The fence project is pretty much wrapped up, although there are still a few posts to straighten and quite a few boards to replace. Most of the remaining repairs will be with the materials scavenged from the new fence installation.
The main reason for the extent of the repairs was Max eating the lawn through the fence and loosening the fence posts over the years by constantly leaning on the fence. The other culprit is Emmy Lou... a voracious pine lumber eater! Don't let these innocent faces fool you.... Max is the lad on the right.









Anyways, new cedar post, and I used Hemlock for the rails. They don't seem to fancy the taste of the hemlock. Time will tell.
I put the rails on the outside of the fence this time, but I also stretched galvanized field fence around the perimeter of the new fence on the inside. Got a good deal on the field fence a few years ago and it is offset from the rails by 5 to 6 inches. It seems to discourage the equine section from wrecking the fence again! 
I also built a few cribs to help stabilize the posts where I hit bedrock down only about 18 to 24 inches. Filled with rocks and a big planter pot in each one, we may spruce up the area with some flowers out front and the wife has planted onions and lettuce in the other two so it's handy to grab at breakfast or lunch.


















Guess I need to get at the driveway next!😣


----------



## unsquidly

If they still chew through this let me know Bill and I will get you some pictures of the horse fence that I built last spring for my step-daughters gaming horses.......1 strand of horse tape on top and bottom and 3 strands of electric horse rope in the middle.....Does a fine job and looks good as well......

I looked into the Ram fencing but it was too expensive for my liking......


----------



## BinVa

Pogobill...I've been reading thru your earliest days of projects and construction. I have to hand it to you... your place has come a long way since it's infancy. I commend you on your getting it done attitude and pictures of the work. I hope you'll find time to sit back and enjoy the fruits of your labor. B.


----------



## aliaj00

pogobill said:


> The greenhouse is completed as far as it is going to be, for this year. Next spring, I'll finish the landscaping and throw some stain on the wood siding. Benches are installed good enough to get the wood component, in out of the weather.
> View attachment 75593
> 
> 
> View attachment 75595
> 
> 
> Incorporated a garden shed into the back of the greenhouse.
> View attachment 75594
> 
> Next on the agenda is to blow out the water lines, torch the burn pile and get sorted outside before the snow comes!


Amazing work 🙂. I am building a greenhouse too. Just not as pretty. 10x20 and 10 high and will use transparent plastic 😅 and angle iron frame with wood screwed into it to fix the plastic


----------

